# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] النيل شريان الحياة .. موسوعة ابناء مصر . نرجو الإضافة

## سيد جعيتم

[frame="7 80"]*احببنا النيل .. و لوثناه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:{29} أَوَلَمْ يَرَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَنَّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ كَانَتَا رَتْقًا فَفَتَقْنَاهُمَا وَجَعَلْنَا مِنَ الْمَاء كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَيٍّ أَفَلَا يُؤْمِنُونَ {30} سورة الأنبياء قال تعالى:
{9} هُوَ الَّذِي أَنزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاء مَاء لَّكُم مِّنْه شَرَابٌ وَمِنْهُ شَجَرٌ فِيهِ تُسِيمُونَ {10} يُنبِتُ لَكُم بِهِ الزَّرْعَ وَالزَّيْتُونَ وَالنَّخِيلَ وَالأَعْنَابَ وَمِن كُل الثَّمَرَاتِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ {11} ِّ سورة النحل
ووصف الله الماء على أنه مباركاً أي أنه كثير العطاء قال الله تعالى : 8} وَنَزَّلْنَا مِنَ السَّمَاء مَاء مُّبَارَكًا فَأَنبَتْنَا بِهِ جَنَّات وَحَبَّ الْحَصِيدِ {9} سورة ق.
إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلاَفِ اللَّيْلِ والنهار والفلك الَّتِي تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِمَا يَنفَعُ النَّاسَ وَمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ مِنَ السَّمَاء مِن مَّاء فَأَحْيَا بِهِ الأرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا وَبَثَّ فِيهَا مِن كُلِّ دَآبَّةٍ وَتَصْرِيفِ الرِّيَاحِ وَالسَّحَابِ الْمُسَخِّر ِبَيْنَ السَّمَاء وَالأَرْضِ لآيَاتٍ لقوم يعقلون {164} سورة البقرة 
 و قال تعالى : وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ يُرِيكُمُ الْبَرْق خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا وَيُنَزِّلُ مِنَ السَّمَاء مَاء فَيُحْيِي بِهِ الْأَرْض بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ {24} سورة الروم
وقال تعالى :{49} وَنَادَى أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ أَصْحَابَ الْجَنَّةِ أَنْ أَفِيضُواْ عَلَيْنَا مِنَ الْمَاء أَوْ مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللّهُ قَالُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ حَرَّمَهُمَا عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ {50} الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُواْ دِينَهُمْ لَهْوًا وَلَعِبًا وَغَرَّتْهُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا فَالْيَوْمَ نَنسَاهُمْ كَمَا نَسُوا لِقَاء يَوْمِهِمْ هَـذَا وَمَا كَانُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا يَجْحَدُونَ {51} سورة الأعراف 
{39} حَتَّى إِذَا جَاء أَمْرُنَا وَفَارَ التَّنُّورُ قُلْنَا احْمِلْ فِيهَا مِن كُلٍّ زَوْجَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ وَأَهْلَكَ إِلاَّ مَن سَبَقَ عَلَيْهِ الْقَوْل وَمَنْ آمَنَ وَمَا آمَنَ مَعَهُ إِلاَّ قَلِيلٌ {40} وَقَالَ ارْكَبُوا فِيهَا بِسْمِ اللّهِ مَجْرَاهَا وَمُرْسَاهَا إِنَّ رَبِّي لَغَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ {41} وَهِي تَجْرِي بِهِمْ فِي مَوْجٍ كَالْجِبَالِ وَنَادَى نُوحٌ ابْنَهُ وَكَان فِي مَعْزِلٍ يَا بُنَيَّ ارْكَب مَّعَنَا وَلاَ تَكُن مَّعَ الْكَافِرِينَ {42} قَالَ سَآوِي إِلَى جَبَلٍ يَعْصِمُنِي مِنَ الْمَاء قَالَ لاَ عَاصِم الْيَوْمَ مِنْ أَمْرِ اللّهِ إِلاَّ مَن رَّحِمَ وَحَالَ بَيْنَهُمَا الْمَوْجُ فَكَان مِنَ الْمُغْرَقِينَ {43} وَقِيلَ يَا أَرْضُ ابْلَعِي مَاءكِ وَيَا سَمَاء أَقْلِعِي وَغِيضَ الْمَاء وَقُضِيَ الأَمْرُ وَاسْتَوَتْ عَلَى الْجُودِيِّ وَقِيل بُعْداً لِّلْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ {44} سورة هود
و قال تعالى :{8 } كذبت قبلهم قَوْمُ نُوحٍ فَكَذَّبُوا عَبْدَنَا وَقَالُوا مَجْنُونٌ وَازْدُجِرَ {9} فدعا ربه أَنِّي مَغْلُوبٌ فَانتَصِرْ {10} فَفَتَحْنَا أَبْوَابَ  السَّمَاء بِمَاء مُّنْهَمِرٍ{11} وَفَجَّرْنَا الْأَرْضَ عُيُونًا فَالْتَقَى الْمَاء عَلَى أَمْرٍ قَدْ قُدِرَ {12}وَحَمَلْنَاهُ عَلَى ذَاتِ أَلْوَاحٍ وَدُسُرٍ 
{13} تَجْرِي بِأَعْيُنِنَا جَزَاء لِّمَن كان كفر {14} وَلَقَد تَّرَكْنَاهَا آيَةً فَهَلْ مِن مُّدَّكِرٍ {15} فَكَيْفَ كان عذابي وَنُذُرِ {16} وَلَقَدْ يَسَّرْنَا الْقُرْآنَ لِلذِّكْرِ فَهَلْ مِن مُّدَّكِر سورة القمر.
قال تعالى {10} إِذْ يُغَشِّيكُمُ النُّعَاسَ أَمَنَةً مِّنْهُ وَيُنَزِّل عَلَيْكُم مِّن السَّمَاء مَاء لِّيُطَهِّرَكُم بِهِ وَيُذْهِبَ عَنكُمْ رِجْز الشَّيْطَانِ وَلِيَرْبِطَ عَلَى قُلُوبِكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتَ بِهِ الأَقْدَامَ {11} سورة الأنفال و قال تعالى : وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ الرِّيَاحَ بُشْرًا بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَحْمَتِهِ وَأَنزَلْنَا مِنَ السَّمَاء مَاء طَهُورًا {48} سورة الفرقان
قال تعالى :  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ إِذَا قُمْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلاةِ فاغسلوا وجوهكم وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ إِلَى الْمَرَافِقِ وَامْسَحُواْ بِرُؤُوسِكُم وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ إِلَى الْكَعْبَينِ وَإِن كُنتُمْ جُنُبًا فَاطَّهَّرُوا وَإِن كُنتُم مَّرْضَى أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ أَوْ جَاء أَحَدٌ مَّنكُم مِّنَ الْغَائِط أَوْ لاَمَسْتُمُ النِّسَاء فَلَمْ تَجِدُواْ مَاء فَتَيَمَّمُواْ صَعِيدًا طَيِّبًا فَامْسَحُواْ بِوُجُوهِكُمْ وَأَيْدِيكُم مِّنْهُ مَا يُرِيدُ اللّه لِيَجْعَلَ عَلَيْكُم مِّنْ حَرَجٍ وَلَـكِن يُرِيدُ لِيُطَهَّرَكُم وَلِيُتِمَّ نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ {6} سورة المائدة .
وقد أمرنا رسول الله بالاقتصاد في استعمال الماء و عدم الإسراف ورد عنه  صلى الله عليه و سلم : مَرَّ بِسَعْدٍ وَهُوَ يَتَوَضَّأُ فَقَالَ مَا هَذَا السَّرَفُ فَقَالَ أَفِي الْوُضُوءِ إِسْرَافٌ قَالَ نَعَمْ وَإِنْ كُنْتَ عَلَى نَهَرٍ جَار   ابن ماجة

فى الحقيقة تملكتنى الحيرة فى أى القاعات أنزل بهذا الموضوع فأنا اعتبره من وجهة نظرى هام جداً ويستحق بذل الجهد فيه . لذا حاولت تجميع المعلومات من مصادر رسمية موثوق بها وأرجو أن أكون قد وفقت فى هذا . ينقص الموضوع رواية عن ابناء مصر فى منابع النيل أو حواش أفندى والثورة المهدية وسأنزل به فى موضوع مستقل بمشيئة الله .
يا تبر سايل بين شطين يا حلو يا أسمر أحسست وأنا اسمعها أن النيل ينبع من قلب عبد الحليم حافظ فقد غناها بإحساس مرهف وعالي  . أحببنا نحن المصريين النيل كما لم يحبه أحد حتى أن قدماء المصريين جعلوا للنيل آلهة خاصة ولقد صنع النيل تاريخ مصر وشيد حضارتها وخلع على أرضها ألوان السحر من خصبه .ولقد بلغ من إيمان قدمائنا بالنيل وحبهم له أنهم كانوا يحنطون من يغرق فى النيل ويكفنونه بالزهر إعزازاً له .وكان النيل مسرحاً للأعياد . أطلق المصريون القدماء على النيل اسم " ابترعا "  أي النهر العظيم. ومن هذا اللفظ اشتقت كلمة الترعة. وأما لفظ النيل فيظن أن أصله مصري قديم ، أو فارسي بمعنى أن أصله مصري قديم ، أو فارسي بمعنى ازرق، ومنها اشتقت الكلمة اليونانية " فيلوس ". وأطلق المصريون القدماء اسم " حابى " على إله فيضان النيل . وأطلق المصريون القدماء على نهر النيل عدة صفات منها "هو رب الرزق العظيم، ورب الأسماك، وواهب الحياة، وجالب الخيرات، وخالق الكائنات".
. وقد ظن العرب حينما رأو النيل أنه ينبع من الجنة .ويوجد حديث منسوب لأبو هريرة رضى الله عنه (و روى ابـوهريرة : ان رسول اللّه قال : النيل و سيحان و جيحان و الفرات من انهار الجنة , و هذا الـقـول نـفـسه قاله كعب :اربعة انهار الجنة وضعها اللّه في الدنيا : فالنيل نهر العسل في الجنة , و الفرات نهر الخمر في الجنة , و سيحان نهر الما في الجنة ,و جيحان نهر اللبن في الجنة ) 

. غنينا للنيل كما لم يغنى له أحد النيل نجاشي وشمس الأصيل وشدت نجاة الصغيرة قالي عطشت لمواويلك واشتقت أشرب من نيلك . الله علينا عندما نحب ونعشق وكان لنا قولاً مأثوراً ( من شرب من ماء النيل لا بد عائداً إليها ).
أحببنا النيل كما لم يحبه أحد ولوثناه كما لم يلوثه أحد . القينا فيه مخلفات المصانع واصطدنا أسماكه بالمبيدات الحشرية وغسلنا فيه ملابسنا واستحمت فيه دوابنا .. وشربنا من ماءه . الدولة تبذل جهد مشكور ولكنه ليس كاملاً لحماية النيل . ولن ينجح هذا الجهد إلا بتعاوننا . 
اشتهرت فرق السباحة المصرية باسم تماسيح النيل فقد كانت التماسيح تسبح مستبيحة النيل كله حتى حجزت خلف السد العالي فى بحيرة ناصر .
كما نقل لنا النيل الخير فقد نقل لنا بعض الأمراض مثل البلهارسيا التي يعانى منها نسبة لا بأس بها من أهل مصر وأن كانت فى الماضي منتشرة فى وجه بحري وحتى الفيوم ولكنها الآن تتسلل إلى باقي محافظات الوجه القبلي .
كما اشتهرت الدول الأفريقية التي ينبع النيل منها بوجود حروب أهلية يقوم محاربيها بالتخلص من جثث ضحاياها فى النيل مما دفع بنا إلى فحص عينات من مياه النيل بكثافة أكثر من المعتاد للتأكد من سلامة مياهه .
ورغم المخاطر التي تحيق بالنيل من جراء تصرفنا نحن البشر إلا أن النيل يأبى أن يستسلم ويطهر نفسه ويحمل ألينا الخير الوفير .

[/move][/RIGHT][/LEFT][/CENTER][/RIGHT][/INDENT][/RIGHT]*[/frame]

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*[frame="7 80"]فيضان الخير لنا !!! 
فيضان هذا العام 2006 قد يكون بشير خير علينا فى مصر فستستقبل بحيرة ناصر مليار و 200 مليون متر مكعب من الماء فى اليوم الواحد أى أن الفيضان يزيد بمعدل 50% عن المعدل الطبيعي . ولا ننسى السنوات الماضية التقى أنخفض فيها الفيضان ولو كان هذا الانخفاض استمر لكنا على أبواب كارثة .
ولقد أختلف الناس زمنا طويلا فى منبعه ... من أين ينبع وظلوا فى بلبلة (  حتى اعلن ( . (Grant Speke سره
وإذا كان النيل شريان الحياة للمصريين بصفة خاصة فإن له أهمية اقتصادية كبيرة فى حياتنا وقد اخترت أن أبداء بها:
الأهمية الاقتصادية
يشكل حوض النيل تنوعا جغرافيا فريدا، بدء من المرتفعات في الجنوب ويقل الارتفاع حتى يصل إلي سهول فسيحة في أقصي الشمال. ولذلك نهر النيل هو النهر الوحيد الذي يجري من الجنوب إلي الشمال تبعا لميل الأرض.
يشكل النيل أهمية كبري في اقتصاديات دول حوض النيل، ففي مجال الزراعة يعتمد المزارعون في كل دول حوض النيل علي مياهه من أجل ري محاصيلهم. ومن أشهر هذه المحاصيل: القطن، القمح، قصب السكر، البلح، البقوليات، والفواكه الحمضية.
وفي مجال الصيد فيعتمد الصيادون علي الأسماك النيلية المتوفرة فيه، ويعتبر السمك من الأكلات المفضلة للكثير من شعوب هذه الدول. كما يشتهر نهر النيل بوجود العديد من الأحياء المائية أهمها تمساح النيل والذي بتواجد في أغلب مسار النيل ( خلف السد العالى ).
أما في مجال السياحة، ففي مصر والسودان فتقوم عليه أحد أنواع السياحة وهي "السياحة النيلية"، في كل من مصر والسودان، حيث تبحر البواخر حاملة السياح وزائرو البلاد في كل من قنا، الأقصر وأسوان بمصر، وبين السدين الثالث والرابع في شمال السودان، بين جوبا وكوتشي.

وكما أن للمياه أهمية اقتصادية فأن لها أهمية تتعلق بحياتنا فالماء يشكل 70% من مساحة اليابسة ويشكل 65% من وزن الإنسان و الكائنات الحية كما للماء دور كبير في سير التفاعلات الكيميائية داخل أجسام النباتات و الحيوانات وذلك من أجل الحصول على الطاقة .
النيل The Nile)
نهر النيل هو أطول انهار العالم ، وهو يجرى فى مصر لمسافة 1532 كيلو متر. واتخذ نهر النيل شكله الحالي في نهاية  العصر الحجري القديم ، أى منذ حوالي 20 إلى 100 ألف عام تقريباً. ونتيجة لهطول الأمطار على هضبة الحبشة يصل الفيضان سنوياً إلي مصر حاملاً الطمي أو الغرين مع الماء ومنه تكون الوادي والدلتا ، لذلك قال هيكاتيوس ومن بعد هيرودوت " مصر هبة النيل ".
وكانت فروع النيل في عصر ما قبل التاريخ عشرة فروع ، ثم صارت سبعة منذ عصر ما قبل الأسرات أى منذ حوالي 6000 سنه . وانتهى الأمر بها إلي فرعى دمياط شرق الدلتا ، ورشيد غرب الدلتا . ومعروض خريطة لفروع نهر النيل في الدلتا حسب ما ذكر الرحالة " هيرودوت " .
والأن بعض المعلومات عن النيل :
طوله 	:		 6956 كم وفى بعض المصادر 6738
ارتفاع المنبع :		1341 متر
كمية التدفق :		8302 متر نكعب فى الثانية
المنبع :			بحيرة فيكتوريا

وسبق أن ذكرنا أن النيل  هو أطول أنهار الكرة الأرضية ويأتي بعده نهر الأمازون بأمريكا الجنوبية في المرتبة الثانية.
يقع نهر النيل في الجزء الشمال الشرقي من قارة أفريقيا، ويبدأ مساره من المنبع عند مساقط ريبون ويسميها اهل تلك البقعة بالحجارة وهى فى شمال خط الأستواء رأساً وعرضها 300 متر وفى اقصا الشمال بحيرة فيكتوريا - الواقعة بوسط شرق القارة بالقرب من جنجا  وهى اوسع من سويسرا مساحة وتقع على ارتفاع 1100 متر– هذا ونهر النيل يبدأ بشلال عظيم  ثم يتجه شمالا حتى المصب في البحر المتوسط، بإجمالي طول 6,695 كم (4,160 ميل). يغطي حوض النيل مساحة 3.4 مليون كم²، ويمر مساره بعشر دول إفريقية يطلق عليها دول حوض النيل.
وهى حسب ترتيبها الأبجدى:
•	أوغندا 
•	إثيوبيا 
•	إريتريا 
•	السودان 
•	الكونغو الديمقراطية 
•	بوروندي 
•	تنزانيا 
•	رواندا 
•	كينيا 
•	مصر 


ترجع تسمية "النيل" بهذا الاسم نسبه إلي المصطلح اليوناني Neilos ((باليونانية: Νειλος)، كما يطلق عليه في اليونانية أيضا اسم Aigyptos ((باليونانية: Αιγυπτος) وهي أحد أصول المصطلح الإنجليزي لاسم مصر Egypt. ويعتقد الأن أن مصدر أمطار حوض النيل هو جنوب المحيط الأطلنطى [/frame]*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*[frame="7 80"]رحلة النهر العظيم
يتكون نهر النيل من فرعين رئيسيين يقوما بتغذيته وهما: النيل الأبيض (بالإنجليزية: White Nile) في شرق القارة، و"النيل الأزرق" (بالإنجليزية: Blue Nile) في إثيوبيا. يشكل هذين الفرعين الجناح الغربي للصدع الإفريقي الشرقي، والذي يشكل – بدوره – الجزء الجنوبي الإفريقي من الوادي المتصدع الكبير (بالإنجليزية: Great Rift Valley).
النيل الأبيض
تعتبر بحيرة فيكتوريا (بالإنجليزية: Lake Victoria) هي المصدر الأساسي لمياه نهر النيل. تقع هذه البحيرة علي حدود كل من أوغندا، تنزانيا وكينيا، وهذه البحيرة بدورها تعتبر ثالث البحيرات العظمي. بالتوازي، يعتبر نهر روفيرونزا - (بالإنجليزية: Ruvyironza) - في بوروندي هو الحد الأقصى لنهر النيل، وهو يشكل الفرع العلوي لنهر كاجيرا (بالإنجليزية: Kagera). يقطع نهر كاجيرا مسارا طوله 690 كم (429 ميل) قبل دخوله إلي بحيرة فيكتوريا.
بعد مغادرة بحيرة فيكتوريا، يعرف النيل في هذا الجزء باسم نيل فيكتوريا (بالإنجليزية: Victoria Nile)، ويستمر في مساره لمسافة 500 كم (300 ميل) مرورا ببحيرة كييوجا - (بالإنجليزية: Lake Kyoga) - حتى يصل إلي بحيرة ألبرت (بالإنجليزية: Lake Albert).
بعد مغادره بحيرة ألبرت، يعرف النيل باسم نيل ألبرت (بالإنجليزية: Albert Nile)، ثم يصل النيل إلي السودان ليعرف عندها باسم بحر الجبل، وعند اتصاله ببحر الغزال يمتد النيل لمسافة 720 كم (445 ميل) يعرف فيها باسم النيل الأبيض، ويستمر النيل في مساره حاملا هذا الاسم حتى يدخل العاصمة السودانية الخرطوم.
النيل الأزرق
يشكل النيل الأزرق نسبة (80-85%) من المياه المغذية لنهر النيل، ولكن هذه المياه تصل إليه في الصيف فقط بعد الأمطار الموسمية علي هضبة إثيوبيا، بينما لا يشكل في باقي أيام العام نسبه كبيرة حيث تكون المياه فيه ضعيفة أو جافه تقريبا.
ينبع هذا النهر من بحيرة تانا - (بالإنجليزية: Lake Tana) - الواقعة في مرتفعات إثيوبيا بشرق القارة. بينما يطلق عليه اسم "النيل الأزرق" في السودان، ففي إثيوبيا يطلق عليه اسم "آبباي" (بالإنجليزية: Abbay). ويستمر هذا النيل حاملا اسمه السوداني في مسار طوله 1,400 كم (850 ميلا) حتى يلتقي بالفرع الآخر – النيل الأبيض – ليشكلا معا ما يعرف باسم "النيل" منذ هذه النقطة وحتى المصب في البحر المتوسط.


النيل
بعد إتحاد النيلين الأبيض والأزرق ليشكلا معا النيل، لا يتبقي لنهر النيل سوي رافدا واحدا لتغذيته بالمياه قبل دخوله مصر ألا وهو نهر عتبره (بالإنجليزية: Atbarah)، والذي يبلغ طول مساره 800 كم (500 ميل) تقريبا. ينبع هذا النهر من المرتفعات الإثيوبية أيضا، شمالي بحيرة تانا، ويتصل بنهر النيل علي مسافة 300 كم (200 ميل) بعد مدينة الخرطوم.
ويعتبر النيل في السودان مميزا لسببين:
•	أولهما: مروره علي 6 سدود؛ بدء من أسوان – في مصر – وحتى السادس في سابا لوكا (إلي الي شمال الخرطوم). 
•	ثانيهما: تغيير مسار النيل؛ حيث ينحني مسار النيل في اتجاه جنوبي غربي، قبل أن يرجع لمساره الأصلي – شمالا – حتى يصل للبحر المتوسط. ويطلق علي هذا الجزء المنحني اسم "الانحناء العظيم للنيل" (بالإنجليزية: Great Bend of the Nile). 
بعد عودته لمساره الأصلي، يعبر النيل الحدود المصرية السودانية، ويستمر في مساره داخل مصر بطول 270 كم (170 ميل) حتى يصل إلي بحيرة ناصر - (بالإنجليزية: Lake Nasser) - وهي بحيرة صناعية تقع خلف السد العالي. وبدء من عام 1998 انفصلت بعض أجزاء هذه البحيرة غربا بالصحراء الغربية ليشكلوا بحيرات توشكي (بالإنجليزية: Toshka Lakes).
وعودة إلي مساره الأصلي في بحيرة ناصر، يغادر النيل البحيرة ويتجه شمالا حتى يصل إلي البحر المتوسط. علي طول هذا المسار، ينفصل جزء من النهر عند أسيوط، ويسمي بحر يوسف (بالإنجليزية: Bahr Yussef)، ويستمر حتى يصل إلي الفيوم.
ويصل نهر النيل إلي أقصي الشمال المصري، ليتفرع إلي فرعين: فرع دمياط شرقا وفرع رشيد غربا، ويحصران فيما بينهما دلتا النيل (بالإنجليزية: Nile Delta) وهي تعتبر علي قمة قائمة الدلتا في العالم، ويصب النيل في النهاية عبر هذين الفرعين في البحر المتوسط منهيا مساره الطويل من أواسط شرق إفريقيا وحتى شمالها.
فيضان النيل
منذ فجر التاريخ، اعتمدت الحضارات التي قامت علي ضفتي النيل علي الزراعة، كنشاط رئيسي مميز لها، خصوصا في مصر نظرا لكونها من أوائل الدول التي قامت علي أرضها حضارات، لهذا فقد شكل فيضان النيل أهمية كبري في الحياة المصرية القديمة. كان هذا الفيضان يحدث بصورة دورية في فصل الصيف، ويقوم بتخصيب الأرض بالمياه اللازمة لما قام الفلاحون بزراعته طوال العام في انتظار هذه المياه.
ففي مصر الفرعونية، وارتبط هذا الفيضان بطقوس شبه مقدسة، حيث كانوا يقيمون احتفالات وفاء النيل ابتهاجا بالفيضان. كما قاموا بتسجيل هذه الاحتفالات في صورة نحت علي جدران معابدهم ومقابرهم والأهرامات لبيان مدي تقديسهم لهذا الفيضان.
وقد ذكرت الكتب السماوية المقدسة (الإنجيل والقرآن) قصة نبي الله يوسف مع ملك مصر حينما قام بتأويل حلمه حول السنبلات السبع والبقرات السبع، مما ساهم في حماية مصر من مخاطر الفيضان في هذه الفترة لمدة سبع سنوات رخاء وسبع سنوات عجاف.
وفي مصر الإسلامية، فقد اهتم ولاتها بالفيضان أيضا، وقاموا بتصميم "مقياس النيل" في العاصمة القاهرة للقيام بقياس دقيق للفيضان. وما زال هذا المقياس قائما لليوم في "جزيرة الروضة" بالقاهرة. 
أما في العصر الحديث، ففي عام 1980 شهدت دول حوض النيل جفافا نتيجة لضعف فيضان النيل، مما أدي لنقص المياه وحدوث مجاعة كبري في كل من السودان وإثيوبيا، غير أن مصر لم تعاني من آثار تلك المشكلة نظرا لمخزون المياه ببحيرة ناصر خلف السد العالي.[/frame]*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*[frame="7 80"]لمحات عامة حول النهر
الاستكشافات في القرن التاسع عشر
ظل نهر النيل يمثل لغزا غامضا للكثيرين حتى منتصف القرن التاسع عشر. ففي عام 1858 استطاع المستكشف الإنجليزي جون هاننج سبيك (بالإنجليزية: John Hanning Speke) الوصول إلي بحيرة فيكتوريا. أما نظيره صاموئيل وايت بيكر (بالإنجليزية: Samuel White Baker) فقد استطاع الوصول إلي بحيرة ألبرت في عام 1864.
بعدهما قام المستكشف الألماني جورج أوغست شوينفروث (بألألمانية: Georg August Schweinfurth) باستكشاف بحر الغزال في الفترة بين عامي 1868 و1871، بينما قام نظيره الأنجلو أمريكي هنري مورتون ستانلي (بألألمانية: Henry Morton Stanley) باستكشاف بحيرة فيكتوريا في عام 1875 وتبعها بالوصول إلي بحيرة إدوارد عام 1889. وهكذا حل لغر النهر الذي ظل غامضا للآلاف السنين.
الاستكشافات في القرن الحادي والعشرين
حديثا في 14 يناير 2004، قام "هندري كوتزي" (بالإنجليزية: Hendri Coetzee) من جنوب إفريقيا برحلة للإبحار في النيل الأبيض، وتعتبر أول رحلة للإبحار في هذا النهر بطول مساره. وقد استغرقت هذه الرحلة 4 أشهر وأسبوعان، حتى وصل إلي مدينة رشيد المصرية علي البحر المتوسط. وتعتزم ناشيونال جيوجرافيك إنتاج فيلم وثائقي عن هذه الرحلة في نهاية عام 2005 بعنوان "The Longest River" (أي "أطول الأنهار" بالعربية.)
أما في 28 ابريل 2005 فقد قام الجييولوجي "باسكال سكاتوررو" (بالإنجليزية: Pasquale Scaturro) وشريكه "كياكار" (بالإنجليزية: kayaker) ومخرج الأفلام الوثائقية "جوردون براون" (بالإنجليزية: Gordon Brown) برحلة لاستكشاف النيل الأزرق، وتعتبر هذه أيضا أول رحلة للإبحار في هذا النهر بطول مساره بدء من بحيرة تانا في أثيوبيا، وقد وصلوا مدينة الإسكندرية المصرية علي البحر المتوسط. وقد وثقت هذه الرحلة في فيلم يحمل عنوان: "Mystery of the Nile" (أي "لغز نهر النيل" بالعربية)، كما صدر أيضا كتبا بنفس العنوان.

النيل مطمع للدول الإستعمارية:
نتيجة لإمكانيات الهائلة التي يوفرها نهر النيل، فقد كان مطمعا للقوي الاستعمارية في القرن التاسع عشر.فقد تحكمت الدول الأوروبية في دول حوض النيل في تلك الفترة؛ فبينما كانت بريطانيا تحكم قبضتها علي مصر والسودان وأوغندا وكينيا، فقد أحكمت ألمانيا قبضتها علي تنزانيا، رواندا وبوروندي. في نفس الوقت فقد قامت بلجيكا بالسيطرة علي الكونغو الديمقراطية والتي كانت تعرف في هذا الوقت بإسم زائير.
وبعد أن وضعت الحرب العالمية الأولي (1914-1919) أوزارها، فقد قسمت الإمبراطورية الألمانية بين كل من بريطانيا وبلجيكا؛ فحصلت إنجلترا علي تنزانيا، بينما حصلت بلجيكا علي رواندا وبوروندي، بينما بقيت إثيوبيا دولة مستقلة.
ومع انتهاء السيطرة البريطانية علي مصر في الخمسينات من القرن العشرين، وعلي السودان في الستينيات من ذات القرن، فقد تم توقيع اتفاقية نهر النيل عام 1959 لتقسيم مياه النيل تقسيما عادلا بين دوله العشر.

مبادرة حوض النيل
مبادرة حوض النيل (بالإنجليزية: Nile Basin Initiative) هي اتفاقية دولية وقعت بين دول حوض النيل العشر في فبراير 1999 بهدف تدعيم أواصر التعاون الإقليمي (سوسيو- إجتماعي) بين هذه الدول. وقد تم توقيها في تنزانيا.
الرؤية المشتركة
بحسب الموقع الرسمي للمبادرة، فهي تنص علي "الوصول إلي تنمية مستدامة في المجال السوسيو-إجتماعي، من خلال الاستغلال المتساوي للإمكانيات المشتركة التي يوفرها حوض نهر النيل".
خلفية تاريخية
بدأت محاولات الوصول إلي صيغة مشتركة للتعاون بين دول حوض النيل في 1993 من خلال إنشاء أجندة عمل مشتركة لهذه الدول للاستفادة من الإمكانيات التي يوفرها حوض النيل.
في 1995 طلب مجلس وزراء مياه دول حوض النيل من البنك الدولي (بالإنجليزية: World Bank) الإسهام في الأنشطة المقترحة، وعلي ذلك أصبح كل من البنك الدولي، صندوق الأمم المتحدة الإنمائي (بالإنجليزية: UNDP) والهيئة الكندية للتنمية الدولية (بالإنجليزية: CIDA) شركاء لتفعيل التعاون ووضع آليات العمل بين دول حوض النيل.
في 1997 قامت دول حوض النيل بإنشاء منتدى للحوار من آجل الوصول لأفضل آلية مشتركة للتعاون فيما بينهم، ولاحقا في 1998 تم الاجتماع بين الدول المعنية – باستثناء إريتريا في هذا الوقت – من أجل إنشاء الآلية المشتركة فيما بينهم.
في فبراير من العام 1999 تم التوقيع علي هذه الاتفاقية بالأحرف الأولي في تنزانيا من جانب ممثلي هذه الدول، وتم تفعيلها لاحقا في مايو من نفس العام، وسميت رسميا باسم: "مبادرة حوض النيل"، (بالإنجليزية: Nile Basin Initiative) وتختصر NIB.
الرؤية والأهداف
تهدف هذه المبادرة إلي التركيز علي ما يلي:
1.	الوصول إلي تنمية مستدامة في المجال السوسيو-إجتماعي، من خلال الاستغلال المتساوي للإمكانيات المشتركة التي يوفرها حوض نهر النيل. 
2.	تنمية المصادر المائية لنهر النيل بصورة مستدامة لضمان الأمن، والسلام لجميع شعوب دول حوض النيل. 
3.	العمل علي فاعلية نظم إدارة المياه بين دول حوض النيل، والاستخدام الأمثل للموارد المائية. 
4.	العمل علي آليات التعاون المشترك بين دول ضفتي النهر. 
5.	العمل علي استئصال الفقر والتنمية الاقتصادية بين دول حوض النيل. 
6.	التأكد من فاعلية نتائج برنامج التعاون بين الدول، وانتقالها من مرحلة التخطيط إلي مرحلة التنفيذ. 
مجالات التعاون
•	المياه 
•	تنوع الأحياء المائية 
•	استئصال الفقر 
•	الغابات 
•	الجفاف 
•	إطارات التنمية المستدامة 
•	الطاقة من أجل التنمية المستدامة 
•	الزراعة 
•	حفظ وإدارة الموارد الطبيعية 
•	التنمية المستدامة في القارة الإفريقية 
•	تغيير أنماط الاستهلاك والإنتاج الغير صحية 
•	التنمية المستدامة في ظل العولمة [/frame]*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*[frame="7 80"]السد العالى :

 ادرك المصريون أهمية النيل منذ أقدم العصور، فأقيمت مشروعات التخزين السنوى مثل خزان أسوان وخزان جبل الاولياء على النيل للتحكم فى ايراد النهر المتغير ، كما أقيمت القناطر على النيل لتنظيم الرى على أحباس النهر المختلفة

إلا أن التخزين السنوى لم يكن إلا علاجا جزئيا لضبط النيل والسيطرة عليه، فإيراد النهر يختلف اختلافا كبيرا من عام الى آخر ، إذ قد يصل الى نحو 151 مليار متر مكعب أو يهبط الى 42 مليار متر مكعب سنويا 

وهذ التفاوت الكبير من عام لآخر يجعل الاعتماد على التخزين السنوى أمرا بالغ الخطورة حيث يمكن أن يعرض الأراضى الزراعية للبوار وذلك فى السنوات ذات الايراد المنخفض

لذلك اتجه التفكير الى انشاء سد ضخم على النيل لتخزين المياه فى السنوات ذات الايراد العالى لاستخدامها فى السنوات ذات الايراد المنخفض

كان حلماً للمصريين بعيد التحقيق حتى أخذت الثورة المصرية على عاتقها مسئولية بناء السد العالي وكان ما كان من رفض البنك الدولي  للإنشاء والتمويل تمويل المشروع وتامين قناة السويس والحصار الاقتصادي والعدوان الثلاثي على مصر ( بريطانيا – فرنسا – إسرائيل ) . انتصرت إرادة الأمة وتعاون معنا السوفييت وتم البناء بسواعد المصريين وخبرتهم مدعمة بخبرة السوفييت وغنى حلم قلنا ها نبنى وادى إحنا بنينا السد العالي . يا استعمار بنيناه بأدينا السد العالي وكتب حراجى القط إلى فطانى رسائله من موقع السد العالي وقد صاغها بحرفنة عبد الرحمن الأبنودى .
موقع السد العالى
تم اختيار موقع السد العالى فى مكانه الحالى جنوب خزان أسوان بمسافة 5و6كيلو مترات وذلك لضيق مجرى النيل نسبيا فى هذا الموقع

جسم السـد
بعد دراسات وأبحاث عالمية عديدة تم تصميم السد العالى بحيث يكون من النوع الركامى ومزود بنواة صماء من الطفلة وستارة رأسية قاطعة للمياه
منسوب قاع السد				85 متر
منسوب قمة السد				196 متر
طول السد عند القمة			3830 متر
طول السد بالمجرى الرئيسى للنيل 	520 متر
عرض قاعدة السد				980 متر
عرض السد عند القمة			40 متر
عمق ستارة الحقن الرأسية		170 متر

تكون المياه المحجوزة أمام السد العالي بحيرة صناعية كبيرة خصائصها كالتالي:
طول البحيرة				500 كيلو متر
متوسط عرض البحيرة			10 كيلو متر
سعة التخزين الكلية				162 مليار متر مكعب
ة التخزين الميت				32 مليار متر مكعب 
قناة مفيض توشكى
يتم تصريف المياه الزائدة عن منسوب 00و178متر فى بحيرة ناصر الى المنخفض الطبيعى المعروف بمنخفض توشكى غرب النيل عن طريق قناة موصلة بين بحيرة ناصر ومنخفض توشكى عبر خور توشكى.
والمواصفات الهيدروليكية لقطاع القناة كما يلى:
طول القناة				22 كيلو متر
عرض القاع عند المأخذ		750 متر
عرض القاع عند النهاية		275 متر
منسوب القاع عند المأخذ		178 متر
انحدار القاع				15 سم / كيلو متر
أقصى تصرف للقناة		250 مليون متر مكعب فى اليوم الواحد

قتاة التحويل :
تم حفر قناة التحويل فى الضفة الشرقية للنيل لامرارالتصرفات المطلوبة من أمام السد الى الخلف وتتكون من قناة أمامية مكشوفة وقناة خلفية مكشوفة يصل بينهما الأنفاق الرئيسية الستة المحفورة تحت الجناح الأيمن للسد
طول القناة الأمامية					1150 متر
عرض القناة الأمامية عند المأخذ		50 متر
عرض القناة الأمامية عند النهاية		230 متر
طول القناة الخلفية					485 متر
عرض القناة الخلفية عند المأخذ			278.5 متر
عرض القناة الخلفية عند النهاية			40 متر
يصل القناة الأمامية بالقناة الخلفية ستة أنفاق رئيسية وهذه الأنفاق مبطنة بالخرسانة المسلحة.

ويتم التحكم فى هذه الأنفاق عن طريق بوابات يتم تشغيلها بواسطة رافع كهربائي
متوسط طول النفق				282 متر
قطر النفق					15 متر
أقصى تصرف تصميمي للأنفاق		11.000 متر مكعب فى الثانية

محطة الكهرباء :
توجد محطة الكهرباء عند مخارج الأنفاق حيث يتفرع كل نفق الى فرعين مركب على كل منهما توربينة لتوليد الكهرباء :
عدد التوربينات		12 توربينة
قدرة التوربينة		175 كيلو وات
القدرة الاجمالية للمحطة	2.1 مليون كيلو وات
الطاقة الكهربية المنتجة	10 مليار كيلووات ساعة سنويا


مصادر تمويل السد العالي
قام الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر بتأميم شركة قناة السويس فى 26 يوليو 1956حتى يخصص العائد منها لتمويل السد العالى وذلك بعد أن سحب البنك الدولى للإنشاء والتعمير عرضه بخصوص تمويل المشروع تحت تأثير الضغوط الاستعمارية من بريطانيا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.

قام الاتحاد السوفيتي بإقراض مصر قرضين بمبلغ 2و113 مليون جنيه مصرا لتمويل السد العالي.

بلغ إجمالي تكاليف إنشاء السد العالي ومحطة الكهرباء حوالي 45 مليون جنيه مصرا.

يعتبر السد العالي من المشروعات ذات العائد الاقتصادي المرتفع جدا إذا ما قورن بمثيله من المشروعات العالمية الأخرى إذ بلغ العائد خلال عشر سنوات - منذ بدء إنشائه - ما لا يقل عن عشرين ضعفا مما أنفق عليه

نقل معبد أبو سمبل
ترتب علي بناء السد العالي ارتفع منسوب المياه، وذلك بعد إنشاء بحيرة ناصر لحفظ مياه السد، وهكذا تعرضت النوبة والآثار الموجودة فيها للغرق. لهذا، في 1959 أطلقت مصر نداء دولي لإنقاذ آثار النوبة ومن ضمنها معبد أبو سمبل إلي منطقة آخري أكثر أمانا، وبدأت الحملة الدولية لإنقاذ آثار النوبة تحت إشراف اليونسكو.
استغرقت عملية فك إعادة تركيب معبد أبو سمبل قرابة 4 سنوات (1964-1968)، وتكلفت ما يقرب من 36 مليون دولار أمريكي، وتم إعادة التوطين في منطقة تعلو 65 مترا عن المنسوب الأصلي الذي كان عليه المعبد، وبمسافة 200 متر بعيدا عن شاطئ النيل.
نقل معبد أبو سمبل
إعادة تركيب معبد أبو سمبل في موقعه الجديد ضمن حملة إنقاذ آثار النوبة (1964-1569)[/frame]*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*[frame="7 80"]عروس النيل :
كان مهرجان زيادة النيل من اهم الأعياد المصرية فكان يمر موكب الكهنة حاملين زورق آمون رع المقدس ويعقب مرور الفرعون موكب الكهنة والناس فرحين يأكلون ويشربون مجاناً . وكان الناس يعتبرون النهر زكراً لذا كانوا يزوجوه بعذراء تحريضاً له على إخصاب الأرض ولم يتم إبطال هذه العادة إلا بعد دخول الإسلام مصر عندما أرسلوا لأمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب قائلين أن النهر لا يجرى ويزيد إلا بعد أن يلقوا فيه بفتاة ويسموها عروس النيل فأرسل لهم كتاب قال فيه :
من عبد الله عمر أمير المؤمنين إلى نيل مصر ، أما بعد فإن كنت تجرى من قبلك فلا تجر ، وأن كان الله الواحد القهار هو الذى يجريك فنسأل الله الواحد القهار أن يجريك . ففاضت مياه النهر 

الطيور فى منابع النيل :
تتجمع كثير من الطيور حول نهر النيل ومنابعه تحوم وتهتز وتصطاد  فعلى ضفاف النهر تتجمع جميع الطيور التى تجوب سماء أفريقيا الشمالية . والكثير من طيور أوربا فى موسم الهجرة  فمناب ع النيل جنة للطيور .
ومن انواع الطيور طائر البلاشون الأبيض  المعروف بأسم مالك الحزين  كما نشاهد ابو ملعقة (Spoonbil) وطائر ابيس ( ابو خنجر )والوانه بين الأسود والأبيض والكركى  وهو طائر كبير اغبر اللون دويل العنق والرجلين ابتر الذنبين قليل اللحم وابا سعن ( Malabout ) وهى طائفة من الطيور طويلة الأرجل  والتامر وهو طائر صغير جميل اصغر من العصفور  والقاوند (Kingfisher , Martrin P ECHEUR ) وهو عصفور ذو ريش زاهى ساطع والهزار ( البلبل والعندليب ) والزرزور – والدعرة وهو طائر نيللى كأبيس وهو طائر صغير كثير الحركة وقد يقصد به ابو الفصاد  والقمرى وهو من الحمام حسن الصوت  واليمام و والغربان  لو العقعق والشحرور المغرد وطائر التنوط الذى يعشش فى اطراف قشور الأشجار ليحمى نفسه من الحيات وطائر النساف ذو المنقار الكبير وطائر السنونو 

الحيوانات على ضفاف النهر :
جميع الحيوانات المفترسة تتجمع لترتوي وقد تجد ما تأكله من الحيوانات الغير مفترسة ولكن سيد هذه الحيوانات هو الفيل وبعده الأسود والنمور والقرود والتماسيح وبقر النهر وفرس النهر والغزلان والبقر والجاموس والحمر الوحشية والزراف وغيرها الكثير والكثير 

والآن فكرة عن بعض القبائل التى تعيش حول النيل :
الأقزام :
شعب وحيد فى أصله وقصر قامته ويسكنون سفوح جبال القمر والأقزام يدعون بالباكو وهم قوم معمرون لا يختلطون بغيرهم وطولهم يتراوح بين متراً وثلاثين سم  ولهم بطون منتفخة والرجال لهم لحى طويلة وأفواههم كبيرة ذات شفاه رقيقة ويتميزون بالصمت والرجال عراة والنساء فى السوق يرتدين ثياب رقيقة من قشر الشجر وهم صيادين مهرة وقد اشتهروا بصيد الفيلة وهم يقومون ببرد أسنانهم لجعلها حادة حتى يستطيعوا تقطيع ما يلتهمونه من لحم صيدهم .
ويعيش الأقزام فى أكواخ يدخلونها زاحفين من خلال فتحات صغيرة وللرجل منهم عدة نساء والجميع فى الأكواخ عراة . وهم على خلاف دائم مع البانتو سادة البلاد .
البانتو :
عرق يعتبر مزيج من البانتو والباهيما وهى قبائل نيلية حامية وهم من الرعاة ويقال انهم شعوب مخلطة من اباء بيض وامهات سود وكان لهم اتصال بالحضارة المصرية القديمة وهم قوم متمدينون يعيشون على الرعى ومنهم حالياٍ من يمتهن الزراعة ولهم نظامهم القبلى المعترف به ولكل قبيلة ملك ووزراء وحكماء ومن طرقهم فى صيد الوحوش انهم يصطادون الأفاعى والحيات ثم يسمروها على الأشجار فتصبح مهتاجة من الألم فتهاجم الوحوش التى تمر بها فتقتله وبهذا يستفيد الزنجى .
أكلة لحوم البشر :
اليام نيام هم من أكلة لحوم البشر وهم يأكلون من يمرض منهم ولو كان حتى الملك فلا يليق بهم أن يمرضوا وهم متمدينون ولهم وجه مستدير وعيون كبيرة متباعدة ويتواجدون فى الجنوب العربى من بحر الغزال وهم صيادين مهرة وهم يكرمون ضيوفهم ولا يذبحوهم ويحبون الأم الولود ويحترمون الموتى ويفرضون عقوبات على السارقين ويعاقبون من يزنى[/frame]*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*[frame="7 80"]النيل فى الأدب الشعبي :
ونهر النيل له فى نفس الشعب المصري مكان غال وعال وله فى فننا صور وأصداء تسكن القلوب ممتدة من العصر الفرعوني والعصر القبطى والعصر الإسلام .

تقول الدكتورة / نعمات أحمد فؤاد فى كتابها النيل فى الأدب الشعب أن النيل كان وراء الفنان الشعبي حين يغنى وحين يقص وحين يطلق المثل من واقع التجربة أو حين يتسلى بالفوازير . وقد اخترت لكم هنا بعض ما ورد فى كتابها من أغانى مع ملحوظة أن الفلاحين يسموا النيل دائماً البحر .
شلباية البحر ياليلة الدخلة عجبتينى
مدى دلالك على الأبحار عديني
عديت دلالي على الابحار عديتك
لو كان خشيمى قليلة كنت زجيتك
لو كان حد يدى رغيف كنت غديتك
لو كان صباعى سجارة كنت كيفتك 
بعينى رأيت السمك بيصلى
فروجنا يخرط بصلى ويتجلى
وحمامنا يرمى محارم تلى
ياريس الوابور يا عثملى
حل القلوع خللى الخواجه يدللى .


حتى حداء الأيل لا يبعد عن النيل
هجرتنى يا زين وطال البحر
حرمتنى نوم العشا والفجر 

وان هبهب الريح قلت لمركبى سيرى
وانا اصبر صبر الخشب تحت المناشيرى
ناديت يا طير يا طير بحق السما العالى
تلم شملى وتجمعنى على الغالى 


عروستك حلوه وزانها الكردان
البحر زفة زفة العرسان
ياما فيها اخويا زى عود الزان 

زرعت بستان من أحسن زهور وريحان
وبدرت تقاويه على النيل العظيم وريحان
وبنيت عليه سور بوابة سعيد وريحان
وكل عاشق أتى تحت الشجر والعود 

عجبي على حليوة فى المركب معدية
طلبت منه الوصال جال دا انتا بلدية 

واجف على الشط بصطاد بط وانا عايم
صادنى غزال زين خدوده حمر ونعايم


يابو سياييل يا بحر النيل
فرعون بناك ومشى وخلاك 

يا ساقية دورى ورشى من بعيد
وازجى حيضان الملوخية وحوض الجنزبيل 

ياساقية دورى ولفى يمين وشمال
واسقى العنب والخوخ والرمان


عطاشا والميه بلاش عطاشا عطاشا
والسقا راح يملا ما جاش عطاشا عطاشا 

سمين يا بورى سمين واللى عان محمد مين
ومحمد قاعد فى وكبه ودا خيه على اليمين
سمين يا بورى مشرح يا دوا القلب المجروح 

الطول على رجال لا صاموا ولا صلوا
نصبوا خيامهم على أعلى الموج ما أنبلو
وفى أول الليل يقروا الورد ويعلوا
وف أخر الليل فى حرم المصطفى صلوا

ما فردت قلوعها مركب المصطفى
ما فردت قلوعها يا نهار الهنا
نهار رجوعها بعد زيارة النبى

كما اننى سحت بين المنتديات فأعجبني بعض ما جادت به قريحة بعض الشعراء الحاليين منهم 

عامية يا عم 
بقلم جيهان الشعراوي 
الثلاثاء ٢٠ حزيران (يونيو) ٢٠٠٦
عامية يا عم
شعبية يا خال
ايقاعها خيال
ايقاع لحورية مصرية
ماشية بخلخال
تتمشى ساعة عصرية
ع النيل بدلال
وتحت عنوان مواويل النور ( اسف لأنى لا أتذكر أسم الشاعر )

وصية عينها مقام .. فوق البحور طافى 
لو تبغى رحلة اليه .. ع الميه روح طافى
مش بالسفن لكن .. بالشوق تكون طافى
لو عزت تخطبها .. ها تضحى بالدنيا
ساكنة قصور عاليه .. خطابها م الدنيا
ويا حسرة الواقع ... م العليا للدنيا
يلقى الغريق جواه .. والموت عليه طافى 


وأتذكر الكثير من الأغانى التى تغنت بالنيل فقد غنى له الجميع .

النيل فى الأمثال الشعبية 

أن جاك النيل طوفان خد ابنك تحت رجليك
أدينى عمر وارمينى البحر
ارميه البحر يطلع وفى بقه سمكة
يعنى هو البحر ها يجرى مجبل
اعمل الطيب وارميه البحر
البحر ما يتعكرش من ترعة 
البحر ما ينفذ فيه السحر
البحر يعوز الزيادة
عمر التشفيط ما يملا قرب 
البحر غربال الخايبة
لف سنة ولا تخطى قنا
الميه تكدب الغطاس
الميه تجرى فى الواطى
بير تشرب منه ما ترميش فيه حجر

ارجو أن أكون فى النهاية قد وفقت أن أجعل لمنتدى أبناء مصر موسوعة صغيرة عن النيل وعطشان يا صبايا دلونى على السبيل[/frame]*

----------


## فاضــل

و ماذا يمكن لنا أن نضيف بعد ذلك يا استاذنا الكريم و الفاضل 

أحسنت و أفضت كفيضان النيل في السنوات السمان اللاتي تعقبن السنين العجاف


شكر الله لك الجهد الثمين و جعله في ميزان الحسنات


 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[[QUOTE]QUOTE]


> [COLOR="Navy"][SIZE="4"][CENTER]و ماذا يمكن لنا أن نضيف بعد ذلك يا استاذنا الكريم و الفاضل 
> 
> أحسنت و أفضت كفيضان النيل في السنوات السمان اللاتي تعقبن السنين العجاف
> 
> 
> شكر الله لك الجهد الثمين و جعله في ميزان الحسنات




الأستاذ الكريم فاضل
مرورك شرف لى وكلماتك الرقيقة اسعدتنى .

----------


## ابن طيبة

*استاذنا الفاضل سيد ابراهيم فعلا موسوعة ذاخرة بالمعلومات
دمت لنا استاذي الجليل*

----------


## حنـــــان

الموضوع شيق جدا يا أستاذ سيد ومتكامل وأجمل شئ سلاسة وسهولة المعلومات فيه.
استمتعت جدا بالقراءة.
أشكرك على هذا الجهد العظيم. تسلم ايدك وبارك الله فيك.

----------


## محمود زايد

موضوع ممتاز جدا يا استاذ سيد والله كل مواضيع وردود حضرتك لها قيمه كبيرة فى المنتدى 
النيل هو شريان الحياة فى مصر وواجب علينا المحافظه عليه وعدم الاهمال فيه بالاضافه الى التصدى لمحاولات اسرائيل الرخيصه مع دول افريقيا ومساعدتها لهم فى بناء السدود لتقليل حصه مصر من مياه النيل
كنت قرات حديث لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما معناه ان نهر النيل ومعه نهر الفرات منبعهم الجنه وهذا من نعم ربنا الكثيره على مصر وارضها الطيبه 
تحياتى لك يا استاذى العزيز

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

*بسم الله ما شاء الله
ماذا أقول بعد كل ما قيل
في عشقك يا نيل
من ابن لمصر نبيل
هو سيد إبراهيم
موسوعة نيليلة مصغرة
تجعل من يقرؤها
يعشق النهر
ويذوب في هواه
تحيتي وتقديري
ذكرتنى بقصتي 
العجوز والنهر
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=19005
ملحوظة: بحيرة ناصر (العظيم الكريم..الذي فضله علينا حيا وميتا بالجسد) 
تقع أمام السد وليس خلفه
فوجه السد مواجه للبحيرة أما منطقة أسوان فهي التى تقع
خلف السد*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *استاذنا الفاضل سيد ابراهيم فعلا موسوعة ذاخرة بالمعلومات
> دمت لنا استاذي الجليل*


الصديق الزيز / ابن طيبة
شهادة اعتز بها من استاذ فى التاريخ . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> الموضوع شيق جدا يا أستاذ سيد ومتكامل وأجمل شئ سلاسة وسهولة المعلومات فيه.
> استمتعت جدا بالقراءة.
> أشكرك على هذا الجهد العظيم. تسلم ايدك وبارك الله فيك.


العزيزة الغاليه / حنان
الله يخليكى . حاولت أن أدخل بعض المعلومات التى تجذب  بجانب المعلومات الرسمية . اشكرك

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[


> quote=محمود زايد]موضوع ممتاز جدا يا استاذ سيد والله كل مواضيع وردود حضرتك لها قيمه كبيرة فى المنتدى 
> النيل هو شريان الحياة فى مصر وواجب علينا المحافظه عليه وعدم الاهمال فيه بالاضافه الى التصدى لمحاولات اسرائيل الرخيصه مع دول افريقيا ومساعدتها لهم فى بناء السدود لتقليل حصه مصر من مياه النيل
> كنت قرات حديث لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما معناه ان نهر النيل ومعه نهر الفرات منبعهم الجنه وهذا من نعم ربنا الكثيره على مصر وارضها الطيبه 
> تحياتى لك يا استاذى العزيز


[/quote]

الأبن العزيز / محمود زايد
كان فى ذهنى فعلاً أن أضيف محاولات إسلاائيل مع دول المنبع ولكن جل من لا يسهوا . اشكرك للتذكير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *بسم الله ما شاء الله
> ماذا أقول بعد كل ما قيل
> في عشقك يا نيل
> من ابن لمصر نبيل
> هو سيد إبراهيم
> موسوعة نيليلة مصغرة
> تجعل من يقرؤها
> يعشق النهر
> ويذوب في هواه
> ...


استاذى وصديقى / دكتور احمد فنديس
يا خبر خلعت على لقب ابن النيل وذكرتنى بالمرحوم شكرى سرحان فقد حمل هذا اللقب
استاذى الفاضل شرف لى مشاركتك وشهادتك من استاذ / فى الجغرافيا الطبيعية والبشرية والحياتية بوجه عام . اشكرك على توضيح مكان بحيرة ناصر . دمت بخير

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

*وأشكرك علي طرح هذا الموضوع الخطير..الذي تتوقف حياتنا عليه وهذا كلام جاد جدا وليس لمجرد التخويف فالحرب القادمة سيكون محورها النيل وذلك بعد انفصال جنوب السودان وإقامته لعلاقات سياسية مع إسرائيل..ساعتها سنقوم بدور السقا ونوصل المياه عبر النيل بالإيجار كعادتنا أو كعادة حكومتاتنا فقد أوشك المحروس لشبابه أنور أن يوصل ماء النيل إليهم بحجة أن يتوضأ المصلون في القدس بمياه النيل
والحمد لله أنه مات قبل أن ينفذ مشروعه..ولا زال الموضوع في أذهان الأنجاس
اتسلي بقي بعد النكد دا مع عبد الوهاب
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=9367*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

هذا موضوع عن النيل للأستاذ الدكتور أحمد فنديس . 
نهر النيل بين الأغانى والأمانى 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

علي ضفاف نهر النيل الخالد انسابت أعذب الألحان المصاحبة لأرق الكلمات التى شكلت أجمل الأغنيات ومن أشهر ما لحن وغنى موسيقار الأجيال الراحل محمد عبد الوهاب تلك القصيدة الخالدة التى أبدعها الشاعر العظيم الراحل محمود حسن إسماعيل وأعنى بها قصيدة النهر الخالد "واهب الخلد للزمان وساقي الحب والأغاني" وإذا كان النيل أشهر "موصل جيد للحضارة" فانه يتحول أحيانا إلى أجمل وأطول قيثارة تمتد بطول مصر لتسقي شعبها الفنان أحلي الأنغام فهو دائما مسافر زاده الخيال والسحر والعطر والظلال 0
وعلي مر الزمان يسافر النيل: من الجنوب إلي الشمال ومن السماء إلي الأرض ومن الأرض الي السماء يحمل في جعبته زاده الجميل المؤلف من السحر والعطر والظلال ففوق صفحته أودعت أم موسى عليه السلام وليدها الرضيع أمانة في عنقه فحافظ عليها حتى رده الله إليها وغير بعيد عن مياهه اجتمع السحرة ليباروه بسحرهم فغلبهم أجمعين بأمر ربه كما أن منظر الشروق أو الغروب عند شاطئيه هو السحر بعينه0وكثيرا ما حملت مياهه الطاهرة سفن الفراعنة وهي تحمل البخور والعطور كما أن ماؤه عنبر غنّى له العندليب الأسمر : "يا تبر سايل بين شطين ياحلو يااسمر لولا سمارك جوا العين ما كان تنور" 0
إن أجمل مكان يمكن أن يجلس فيه الأحبة إنما هو ركن ظليل علي شاطئ النيل "في رياض نضّر الله ثراها وسقي من كرم النيل رباها" ولهذا يقول الحبيب لحبيبه "إمتي الزمان يسمح يا جميل وأقعد معاك علي شط النيل" 0
ويوم أبدعت "درة مصر" أم كلثوم رائعة الشاعر الكبير أحمد شوقي :
من أي عهد في القرى تتدفق وبأي كف في المدائن تغدق
ومن السماء نزلت أم فجرت من عليا الجنان جداولا تترقرق
علي نغمات الموسيقار الرائع الرائد صاحب النغمات الجزلة رياض السنباطى فإنها كانت تسكب في مهجة كل مستمع وخياله صورة تدفق ماء النهر الكريم وإروائها لظمأ كل المدائن بذلك الماء النازل من السماء وكأنه يتساقط علي الأرض من الجنان العلي 0
وكم خُيل إلي أن نهر النيل يحب مصر أكثر من حبه لأي بلد آخر وإلا ما قال علي لسان محمود حسن إسماعيل : "أنا النيل مقبرة للغزاة أنا الشعب ناري تبيد الطغاة"
"أنا الموت في كل شبر إذا عدوك يا مصر لاحت خطاه" 
وما قطع خمسة الآلاف من الكيلومترات ليتلقى بمصر عند حدودها الجنوبية وما تثنى بداخلها لمسافة تقترب من الألف كيلومتر ليقبل كل مكان في واديه قبل أن يفتح ذراعيه أو فرعيه ليحتضن دلتاه بشدة قبل مغادرته أرضها ليرتمي في أحضان البحر المتوسط 0وربما لا يعرف الكثيرون أن أذرع النيل أو فروعه كانت قديما سبعة أفرع 0 
ويرجع حب نهر النيل لمصر لأنه في الحقيقة أحد أبنائها فهو من مواليدها ففي عصر الميوسين رابع عصور الزمن الجيولوجي الثالث أي منذ نحو 14 مليون سنة كونت الأمطار الغزيرة التى كانت تهطل بشدة فوق جبال البحر الأحمر مجموعة الوديان التى اندفعت مياهها غربا وشمالا مع الانحدار العام لسطح الأرض لتشكل جد نهر النيل الحالي قبل أن تجف الأمطار وتصبح المنطقة صحراء جرداء بدليل وجود عشرات الوديان الجافة في الصحراء الشرقية وأشهرها وديان : شعيت وخريط والعلاقي وقنا 0
وعندما كتب محمود حسن إسماعيل "شابت علي أرضه الليالي وضيعت عمرها الجبال" كان يلمس حقائق جغرافية وحضارية عديدة فالليالي تشيب علي ضفاف النيل وهو أبدا فتى يافع فى عنفوان شبابه والجبال يضيع عمرها وهذه حقيقة جغرافية فذرات تربته الخصبة ما هي إلا نتائج تفتيت مياه الأمطار لصخور هضاب المنابع تلك الصخور النارية في هضبة أثيوبيا التى تفتتها قطرات المطر لترسبها سهلاً فيضياً خصباً علي ضفافه الكريمة0
أما "ولم يزل يسكن الديارا ويسكب النور للحياري" فتعنى أن النهر الكريم وهو يجرى في ديارنا فإنه ينير لنا حياتنا حقيقة ومجازا 0قديما وحديثا0قديما عندما ولدت علي ضفافه أول حضارة في الدنيا أنارت الطريق لكل الحائرين بظهور أول الموحدين قبل الأديان السماوية وهو إخناتون0 وحديثا لأنه ينير الدنيا بالكهرباء المولدة من مياهه بعد اندفاعها من السد العالي0 
ولقد سمع "إسماعيل" ما دار بين النيل والأشجار والأزهار من حوار وهو يجلس علي شاطئه مباشرة في بلدته "النخيلة" بمحافظة أسيوط فبلل قريحته بمياهه العطرة وكتب :
سمعت في شطك الجميل ما قالت الريح للنخيل
يسبح الطير أم يغنى ويسكب الحب للخليل
وأغصن تلك أم صبايا شربن من خمرة الأصيل
وقد أدرك الشاعر الكبير وهو جالس علي شاطئ النيل الجميل سر الحوار الأزلي بين الريح والنخيل الباسق علي ضفافه ذلك النخيل الذى يشبه سعفه المفرود في الهواء أكف ضراعة كهنة آمون وهم يرفعونها ليحمى الله مصر من كل شر فالريح تستريح من طول سفرها بالاستلقاء علي أوراق النخيل العالي0ثم تبدأ في البوح بهمومها فينصحها النخيل بالارتماء في أحضان النيل و بين أمواجه لكن الإبداع كله والجمال كله عندما شبه الشاعر أغصن الأشجار التى تميلها الريح ناحية المياه بصبايا يشربن من خمرة الأصيل وهو المعنى ذاته الذي رددته "أم كلثوم" فى أغنية شمس الأصيل عندما غنت : 
"شمس الأصيل دهبت خوص النخيل يا نيل تحفة ومتصورة في صحبتك يا جميل"
وفى الربيع "كان النسيم غنوة النيل يغنيها وميته الحلوه تفضل تعيد فيها0وموجه الهادى كان عوده ونور الفجر أوتاره ألم أقل لك عزيزى القارئ ان النيل الحبيب يتحول الى آلة موسيقية عذبة وقتما يشاء 0
هذا النيل البديع اعتراه الشحوب في السنوات الأخيرة فبعد أن غنينا له مع أم كلثوم يوم بدأنا في بناء السد العالي "حولنا مجرى النيل" حولنا الأغنية بدورنا الى "لوثنا نهر النيل" وأصبحنا وكأننا نهتف بكل فخر !! "لوثناك سممناك ياللي خسارة فينا عَطاك" ورغم أن واقعنا المعاصر يشهد في كل يوم أن الحروب القادمة سوف تكون "حروب مياه" إلا أن ((الست سنية لا تزال سايبة الميه ترخ ترخ من الحنفية)) فطبقا لتقارير المجالس القومية المتخصصة يبلغ الفاقد في مياه الشرب الى 74% من الكميات المنتجة بما يتجاوز المسموح به عالميا وهو 25% وكأننا أنصح من كل خلق الله حتى نبدد هذه النسبة التى تقدر بنحو 8 مليار متر مكعب تتكلف 4 مليون جنيه يوميا0
وعندما طالبت "أم كلثوم" المصريين بعدم البخل بمياهه العذبة وإعطائها لكل من طلبها قائلة :
لا تبخلوا بمائها علي ظمى وأطعموا من خيرها كل فمِ
فإنها لم يدر بخلدها أن يأتي يوم يستنزف المصريون ماء نيلهم ولا يتبعوا في تعاملهم معه الآية الكريمة " 000وكلوا واشربوا ولا تسرفوا000" (الأعراف – 31) فيا "شباب النيل يا عماد الجيل هذه مصر تناديكم فهبوا كل جمع في سبيل" لتحافظوا علي ماء النيل وتمنعوه من كل دخيل وتراعوه فى النهار وفي الليل لتشربوا منه الماء السلسبيل وتتنسموا من فوق أمواجه النسيم العليل ليبقى لكم جيلاً بعد جيل وعلي الأمد الطويل يروى أشجاركم والنخيل في واديه العاطر الجميل وعلي الله قصد السبيل0

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *وأشكرك علي طرح هذا الموضوع الخطير..الذي تتوقف حياتنا عليه وهذا كلام جاد جدا وليس لمجرد التخويف فالحرب القادمة سيكون محورها النيل وذلك بعد انفصال جنوب السودان وإقامته لعلاقات سياسية مع إسرائيل..ساعتها سنقوم بدور السقا ونوصل المياه عبر النيل بالإيجار كعادتنا أو كعادة حكومتاتنا فقد أوشك المحروس لشبابه أنور أن يوصل ماء النيل إليهم بحجة أن يتوضأ المصلون في القدس بمياه النيل
> والحمد لله أنه مات قبل أن ينفذ مشروعه..ولا زال الموضوع في أذهان الأنجاس
> اتسلي بقي بعد النكد دا مع عبد الوهاب
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=9367*


استاذى الغالى / دكتور احمد فنديس
تباشير حرب المياه موجودة من فترة ولا تقتصر على نهر النيل فقط والنتذكر محاولات تحويل نهر الأردن فى الستينان ومحاولات تحويل نهر الليطانى ويقال إن المحروسة إسرائيل مدت مواسير أسفل النهر لتسرق مياهه . اكثر من مرة تتفق إسرائيل مع أثيوبيا لعمل مشاريع على النهر وهى عبارة عن سدود تؤثر علينا . الحرب بدأت . دمت بخير

----------


## أنفـــــال

سعدت بالمرور ..
بل و تشرفت به ..!
جزيل الشكر لصاحب الفكرة .. و الجهد الكبير ..
الوالد العزيز .. سيد إبراهيم .

----------


## بنت مصر

أستاذ سيد والدنا الغالي

حضور حضرتك وتواجدك ومكانتك لابناء مصر
مثل النيل لمصر ... فشكرا لك يا شريان المنتدى ونهره الجاري والمتجدد دائما


بسنت

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

العزيز سيد إبراهيم نحن من جيل (شرب المر) قبل أن تظهر المياهالمعدنية
شربناها مصدية ولذلك كانت علي أيامنا (معدنية برضه) لأنها كانت من (الكوز)
الذي لا يعرفه جيل التطبيع والانفتاح
شكرا لمداخلتك وها أنا ذا أتذكر أول مقالاتي بالمنتدي عنوانه

إسرائيل تسرق مياه العرب

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=9579

إسرائيل كائن طفيلي يعيش علي دماء ومياه وأرض وتاريخ الآخرين
إنه مجتمع من اللصوص كالذين احتلوا استراليا والأمريكتين
تحيتي

----------


## fencer

الاستاذ الفاضل سيد ابراهيم
الموضوع جميل جدا و شامل لكل شئ مثله مثل كل مواضيعك
بارك الله فيك 
في انتظار مواضيعك الجميلة

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[


> quote=أنفـــــال]سعدت بالمرور ..
> بل و تشرفت به ..!
> جزيل الشكر لصاحب الفكرة .. و الجهد الكبير ..
> الوالد العزيز .. سيد إبراهيم .


[/quote]

الأبنة العزيزة / انفال
السعادة لى لمرورك الكريم . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[


> quote=بنت مصر]أستاذ سيد والدنا الغالي
> 
> حضور حضرتك وتواجدك ومكانتك لابناء مصر
> مثل النيل لمصر ... فشكرا لك يا شريان المنتدى ونهره الجاري والمتجدد دائما
> 
> 
> بسنت


[/quote]

العزيزة الغالية الأبنة الفاضلة / بنت مصر
كلماتك الرقيقة اسعدتنى . الله يحفظك حاملة العلم

----------


## سيد جعيتم

العزيز الغالى الصديق والأستاذ / دكتور / احمد فنديس
هذه إضافة اخرى منك . اسمح لى بالتشرف بأن تزين الموضوع . دمت بخير .
إسرائيل تسرق مياه العرب 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

رغم نفى لبنان بصورة قاطعة رغبته في إنشاء سد علي نهر الحاصبانى ـ وهذا من صميم أمور سيادته الوطنية ـ إلا أن إسرائيل ، تلك الدولة المغتصبة التى أدمنت سرقة أي شئ عربي قد أعلنت علي لسان رئيس وزرائها "شارون" أن إقدام لبنان على تحويل مياه النهر سيشكل "سببا للحرب" بالنسبة لها وأوضحت أنها أبلغت الولايات المتحدة ـ راعية السلام في الشرق الأوسط !! ـ بهذا الأمر مهددة لبنان بشن عملية عسكرية فى حال تنفيذ مشروع ضخ مياه الوزاني أحد روافد الحاصباني.
ثم أعلن "أفيجدور ليبرمان" وزير البنية التحتية الإسرائيلي ـ والذي سبق له أن هدد مصر بتدمير السد العالي ـ أن مشروع نهر الوزاني يعد سابقة خطيرة لأنه سيشجع دولا مثل سوريا والأردن علي تحويل مياه نهر اليرموك المار بالدولتين كما قد يشجع الفلسطينيين علي استغلال المياه الجوفية في أراضيهم !!! أما مدير شركة مياه "ميكوروت" الإسرائيلية فقد حذر لبنان من تحويل مياه النهر قائلا أنه لا توجد مياه كافية في منطقة الشرق الأوسط ولا بد من التوصل إلى اتفاقات بشأنها 0
وينبع نهر الحاصباني من داخل الأرض اللبنانية ويسير فيها لمسافة 50 كيلومترا قبل التقائه بنهر الأردن ليصبا معا ومعهما رافدان آخران لنهر الأردن في بحيرة طبرية داخل إسرائيل ويوفر ـ كما ذكر مسؤول فى وزارة الزراعة الإسرائيلية ـ ما بين 20 و25% من مياه بحيرة طبرية".وكانت إسرائيل ولنحو عشرين عاما هي سنوات احتلالها للجنوب اللبناني فيما بين عامي 1978و 2000 قد احتكرت كامل مياه هذا النهر ومنعتها عن سكان الجنوب مع أن للبنان الحق فى نصف كميات المياه 0
وقد قام لبنان في النصف الأول من عام 2001 بإنشاء شبكة لنقل مياه نهر الوزانى بطول 16 كيلومترا وقطر أربع بوصات لتصل مباشرة إلى عشرين قرية. وينقل نهر الوزانى خمسين مليون متر مكعب سنويا من المياه لا يستعمل لبنان منها حاليا إلا خمسة ملايين متر مكعب فقط. وسوف تبلغ الكمية التى سيستعملها لبنان بعد تشغيل شبكة نقل المياه إلى عشرين مليون متر مكعب سنويا بينما تحصل إسرائيل علي 150 مليون متر مكعب سنويا 0
وقد أكد وزير الطاقة والمياه اللبناني "أن إسرائيل تلجأ إلى تهديدات لا تستند إلى أية مبررات ولا أي أساس قانوني بعد أن استغلت مياه الحاصبانى ورافده الوزانى على هواها عندما كانت تحتل جنوب لبنان ، أما حزب الله فقد تعهد بمهاجمة إسرائيل فى حالة منعها لبنان من استغلال مياه نهر الوزانى 0كما اتهم نبيه بري إسرائيل بسرقة مياه لبنان كما سرقت من قبل التربة الزراعية من مناطق الجنوب قبل أن تنسحب منه مرغمة في عام 2000 وقال "إن إسرائيل تتهمنا بسرقة مياهنا"!! بينما تساءل المتحدث باسم القوات الدولية في جنوب لبنان متعجبا عن كيفية إدعاء إسرائيل أن خط نقل المياه الذي لا يتعدى قطره أربع بوصات سوف يغير مجري النهر ؟؟!!
ومن ناحية أخري لا يحارب الاحتلال الإسرائيلي الشعب الفلسطيني الأعزل باستخدام الأسلحة العسكرية فقط، بل بالعديد من الوسائل وأهمها المياه التي رفضت إسرائيل مناقشتها في جميع مفاوضاتها مع الجانب الفلسطيني كي تقوم باستخدامها كوسيلة للضغط على هذا الشعب المحاصر0
ويعتبر نهر الأردن أهم مصدر للمياه السطحية داخل فلسطين وهو النهر الذي ينشأ جزؤه الشمالي في شمال فلسطين وهضبة الجولان المحتلة وجنوب لبنان ليصب في بحيرة طبرية. أما قطاعه الجنوبي فيستمد مياهه من الينابيع ومياه الأمطار داخل الضفة الغربية وكذلك من المياه السورية والأردنية، والتي يأتي أغلبها من نهر اليرموك. ومع ذلك لا تسمح إسرائيل للفلسطينيين باستخدام مياهه بأية صورة من الصور.
ويمثل هذا النهر 30% فقط من مصادر المياه العامة داخل فلسطين ، أما المصدر الأساسي فهو المياه الجوفية التى تأتي من مصدرين هما مياه الخزان الأرضي الجوفي أسفل الضفة الغربية، والذي تسحب إسرائيل منه ما يقدر بنحو 483 مليون مترا مكعبا سنويا "بما في ذلك 40 مليون متر مكعب في السنة تسحبه المستعمرات الإسرائيلية في غور الأردن" في حين لا يسحب الفلسطينيون أكثر من 118 مليون متر مكعب في السنة ، ومياه الخزان الساحلي الجوفي أسفل ساحل البحر المتوسط والذي تبلغ مساحته الكلية 2200 كيلومترا مربعا منها 400 كيلومتر مربع أسفل قطاع غزة. 
والمياه الجوفية داخل قطاع غزة مستقلة إلى حد كبير عن المياه الجوفية في إسرائيل والضفة الغربية وكمياتها متوفرة إلا أنها شديدة الرداءة لعدة أسباب أهمها الاستهلاك الزائد عن الحد من الجانب الإسرائيلي والذي يفوق قدرة الخزان الجوفي على تجديد مياهه ، حيث تقوم إسرائيل بتزويد هذا الخزان بمياه الصرف المعالجة، وقد أدي سوء الاستخدام هذا إلى انخفاض مستويات المياه داخل الخزان إلى ما دون سطح البحر مما أدى إلى تسرب مياه البحر إليها، وبالتالي زيادة ملوحتها فتدنت درجة جودة مياه الآبار إلى 7 % مياه جيدة و 38% مياه متدنية و 55% مياه رديئة.
وقد أعلنت الحكومة الإسرائيلية في عام 1967 ملكية جميع مصادر المياه داخل فلسطين لدولة إسرائيل، كما قامت بإصدار الأمر العسكري رقم 158، والذي يمنع الفلسطينيين وحدهم من القيام بحفر آبار جديدة دون ترخيص من قبل الحكومة الإسرائيلية. كما قامت بتحديد استهلاك الفلسطينيين للمياه عن طريق تحديد نسب مفروضة على الاستخدام اليومي لهذه لمياه، وتدمير مخازن المياه وسد الكثير من الينابيع والآبار ،في حين لا يواجه المستوطنون اليهود أية قيود في استخدام المياه، وتدعم الحكومة الإسرائيلية المستوطن اليهودي فلا يدفع سوى 0.10 دولار لكل متر مكعب من المياه، في حين يدفع المواطن الفلسطيني 1.20 دولار لكل متر مكعب منها0
ويبلغ إجمالي المياه المتجددة داخل الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة وإسرائيل حاليا 2 بليون متر مكعب كل عام لا يسمح للفلسطينيين داخل الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة إلا باستخدام 250 مليون متر مكعب في العام في حين يستغل الإسرائيليون والمستوطنون اليهود داخل الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة ويقدر عددهم بنحو 400 ألف مستوطن 1750 مليون مترا مكعبا من تلك المياه.
ومن ثم تمتص إسرائيل من أراضي الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة 741 مليون متر مكعب من المياه كل عام، أي ما يوازي 75% من مصادر مياهها! مما يعنى أن 88% من إجمالي مياه أراضي فلسطين عامة مخصصة لاستهلاك 6 ملايين إسرائيلي، في حين يستهلك 3 ملايين فلسطيني 12% من المياه المتجددة الفلسطينية!!، أي أن كل أربعة أفراد من الفلسطينيين يستهلكون المقدار الذي يستهلكه فرد إسرائيلي واحد!
وفي مدينة الخليل مثلا يستهلك 8500 مستوطن يهودي 70 % من مياه المدينة في حين يستهلك 250 ألف ساكن فلسطيني أصلي30% فقط منها. أما في قطاع غزة فيستغل ما بين 3 و4 آلاف مستوطن يهودي أكثر من 75% من المياه الجوفية المتوفرة بالمنطقة، في حين يستخدم حوالي مليون مواطن فلسطيني الـ30% الباقية 0
وتعتبر منظمة الصحة العالمية الحد الأدنى للاستخدام المُدني اليومي للمياه لكل فرد 150 لترا أما الاستخدام اليومي المسموح به للفلسطينيين فهو ما بين 57 و 76 لترا ،وبالمقارنة فإن المستوطن اليهودي يستخدم ما بين 280 و300 لتر يوميا . 
وتضع إسرائيل تضع عقبات متنوعة لتمنع الفلسطينيين من بناء محطات لمعالجة المياه المالحة كما تعرقل باستمرار إنشاء خطوط نقل المياه بين المناطق الفلسطينية المختلفة ، وقد قامت بالعديد من الإجراءات في هذا الخصوص منها : رفع أسعار المياه كما حدث في مدينتي الخليل وبيت لحم على سبيل المثال عندما ارتفعت أسعار المياه في بعض الأحيان إلى 7.5 دولارات لكل متر مكعب! ومنع ناقلات المياه الفلسطينية من المرور سواء إلى مصادر المياه أو إلى القرى الفلسطينية المحاصرة، وتدمير خطوط أنابيب المياه في المدن الفلسطينية مثلما حدث في مدينة الخليل عندما قامت القوات الإسرائيلية بتدمير خط المياه الرئيسي داخل المدينة أثناء حفرها الشارع الرئيسي بها من أجل عمل خندق عائق للمرور بالشارع. كما قام العديد من المستوطنين اليهود باستخدام آلات الجرف من أجل تدمير خطوط المياه التي تمد المدن الفلسطينية المجاورة ، وتدمير الآبار والتي بلغ عددها بعد مرور عام واحد علي انتفاضة الأقصى 108 بئراً مدمراً وعدم السماح بتوفير قطع الغيار اللازمة لصيانة مضخات المياه.
لقد دأبت إسرائيل علي سرقة كل ما هو عربي حتى مياه الأنهار والآبار فاللهم يا منزل الغيث اجعل ما تسرقه هذه الدولة المغتصبة من مياه العرب حميما وغساقا في بطون مستعمريها ومهلا يشوي وجوههم الكالحة إنك ـ سبحانك ـ علي كل شئ قدير 0

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> الاستاذ الفاضل سيد ابراهيم
> الموضوع جميل جدا و شامل لكل شئ مثله مثل كل مواضيعك
> بارك الله فيك 
> في انتظار مواضيعك الجميلة


الأستاذ الغالى / fencer

جزاك الله كل خير وشرف لى مرورك ورأيك الغالى . دمت بخير

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

لقد دأبت إسرائيل علي سرقة كل ما هو عربي حتى مياه الأنهار والآبار فاللهم يا منزل الغيث اجعل ما تسرقه هذه الدولة المغتصبة من مياه العرب حميما وغساقا في بطون مستعمريها ومهلا يشوي وجوههم الكالحة إنك ـ سبحانك ـ علي كل شئ قدير
ومطرح ما يسري يهري وبالسم الهاري وربنا يخلصنا منهم ويطهر المنطقة من أدرانهم
شكرا أيها الحبيب

----------


## المفكر

ما شاء الله 
مجهودك كبير ووافر  يا والدي العزيز
فعلا موسوعة تشمل الكثير عن شريان الحياة في مصر

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ابنى الغالى المفكر
سعيد يا بنى بمروك . ربنا يبارك فيك ودايماً بخير

----------


## osha

الموضوع اجمل من اني اتكلم عليه 
لكن انا حاتكلم لوسمحت لي عن احساسي بالنيل خاصة وان قضيت فترة طويلة ومازلت خارج مصر
في رحلتي الاخيرة الى مصر وعندما اقتربنا من الهرم دار الطيار دورة كاملة حول الاهرامات لكي يشاهد السائحون الهرم الأكبر ومع صيحات الاعجاب والاندهاش سالت دموعي وأغرقت وجنتي فها هي بلدي التي يطلق لها هذه الصيحات وأحسست أن الهرم ملكي وكدت أن اتوقع مصافحة السائحين لي باعتباري مصرية! ألا يستحق هذا فخرا شديدا
قضيت يومي الاول بين سلامات ودموع الأهل ولكني كنت مازلت أشعر أن شيئا ينقصني 
ولاني جربت هذا الامر مرارا فقد كنت أعرف تماما ما ينقصني لكي يكتمل احساسي بالعودة 
انه النيل - حابي 
طلبت من الاهل ان اذهب وقد لبوا طلبي مرحبين لانهم يعلمون ان هذا الامر هو التجاوز الحقيقي للجوازات وصالة وصولي الفعلية الى مصر
ذهبنا الى النيل وجلسنا في احد البواخر العائمة كي أكون أقرب ما اكون اليه 
أحسست بأطياف عرائس البحر يرحبن بي مرة أخرى بينهن وعلى ضفاف النهر الحبيب العريق الذي يحمل من معان أكثر مما يحمل من ماء
هل منكم من يحب النيل مثلي؟
سأرفع صورتين قمت بالتقاطهما للنيل وسأرفقهما بهذا الموضوع الرائع

----------


## سيد جعيتم

العزيزة الفاضلة / أوشا
بنت النيل السعيد أوشا . شعرت بأحساسك وانت تتكلمين عن مصر عامة والنيل خاصة .النيل فعلاً شريان يجرى فى عروقنا . بمشيئة الله تعودين الينا وإلى النيل بسلامة الله . جعلتينى اشعر بأحساس نحو الهرم لم اشعر به من قبل . بارك الله فيك وفى أولادك . فى انتظار الصور




> ]الموضوع اجمل من اني اتكلم عليه 
> لكن انا حاتكلم لوسمحت لي عن احساسي بالنيل خاصة وان قضيت فترة طويلة ومازلت خارج مصر
> في رحلتي الاخيرة الى مصر وعندما اقتربنا من الهرم دار الطيار دورة كاملة حول الاهرامات لكي يشاهد السائحون الهرم الأكبر ومع صيحات الاعجاب والاندهاش سالت دموعي وأغرقت وجنتي فها هي بلدي التي يطلق لها هذه الصيحات وأحسست أن الهرم ملكي وكدت أن اتوقع مصافحة السائحين لي باعتباري مصرية! ألا يستحق هذا فخرا شديدا
> قضيت يومي الاول بين سلامات ودموع الأهل ولكني كنت مازلت أشعر أن شيئا ينقصني 
> ولاني جربت هذا الامر مرارا فقد كنت أعرف تماما ما ينقصني لكي يكتمل احساسي بالعودة 
> انه النيل - حابي 
> طلبت من الاهل ان اذهب وقد لبوا طلبي مرحبين لانهم يعلمون ان هذا الامر هو التجاوز الحقيقي للجوازات وصالة وصولي الفعلية الى مصر
> ذهبنا الى النيل وجلسنا في احد البواخر العائمة كي أكون أقرب ما اكون اليه 
> أحسست بأطياف عرائس البحر يرحبن بي مرة أخرى بينهن وعلى ضفاف النهر الحبيب العريق الذي يحمل من معان أكثر مما يحمل من ماء
> ...


[/QUOTE]

----------


## Hesham Osman

الأستاذ الفاضل سيد ابراهيم,
الموضوع أكثر من رائع والعرض ممتاز.
النيل في كل مكان رائع و رؤيته تجبر على التفكر فيما وهبه الله لنا.
في عام 1974 كنت في مدينة الخرطوم بالسودان و الجو هناك كان شديد الحرارة فكنت أهرب الي ضفاف النيل و كان  مجرد مشاهدة النيل يعطي الشعور بالطمائنينة و الراحة النفسية.
أخي الفاضل شكرا لك لهذا العمل العظيم.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[


> QUOTE=Hesham Osman]الأستاذ الفاضل سيد ابراهيم,
> الموضوع أكثر من رائع والعرض ممتاز.
> النيل في كل مكان رائع و رؤيته تجبر على التفكر فيما وهبه الله لنا.
> في عام 1974 كنت في مدينة الخرطوم بالسودان و الجو هناك كان شديد الحرارة فكنت أهرب الي ضفاف النيل و كان  مجرد مشاهدة النيل يعطي الشعور بالطمائنينة و الراحة النفسية.
> أخي الفاضل شكرا لك لهذا العمل العظيم.


[/QUOTE]


الأستاذ الفاضل / هشام عثمان
افهم شعورك وانت تجلس على شط النيل فى الخرطوم وتسرح معه وتعلم أن أهلك ومحبيك يرون عطشهم منه . النيل يا استاذى الفاضل فعلاً هبة من الله وهبنا أياها الله . المحافظة عليه مسئوليتنا جميعاً . دمت بخير وسعيد بمرورك وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## osha

اضغط على الصورة للتكبير





صور للنيل الجميل من القرية الفرعونية
في رأيي ان النيل نهر خارج المنافسة

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم 

والدي العزيز واستاذي المحترم.

الحمد لله اتمت الموضوع الذي بدأت قرأته بالامس .. لا اعرف ماذا اقول لك , اتمني فعلا ان ازور مصر امنيتي ان ازور اولا الجامع الازهر ثم اذهب لزيارة النيل .. لا اعلم بالضبط ماذا ستكون ردة فعلي لانه مشهور عني ان ردة فعلى دائما مفاجأة .

موضوع اكثر من رائع , هناك بعض النقاط التي وجدتها غامضة لكني بحثت عنها فوجدت مايغنيني عن السؤال ..لأني تمنيت ان  اقرأ موضوع لك ولا أسألك  فيه.. 

شكرا لك , وبارك الله فيك.

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تسجيل حضورى وشكرى على الموضوع الرائع يا بابا سيد
ولى عودة باذن الله*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

العزيزة الفاضلة / ام محمد
الصور جميلة فعلاً وتجعل الأنسان يسرح بخياله . احلى زكرياتى كانت على النيل وفى رحابه فقد وقفت على شاطىء النيل فى جميع محافظات مصر . مشكورة اوشا الفاضلة

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الفاضلة /emerald
ياريتك تتذوقى البطيخ المروى من نيل مصر . مرحباً بكى فى مصر عزيزة مكرمة . ها نوشوش الحمام الموجودة على جناحه علشان يهبط بيكى فى مصر . اشكرك بشدة وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

ماشاء الله الموضوع شيق جدا سلس جدا و ما حسيتش بلحظة ملل او سوء فهم و انا باقرأ المعلومات الجميلة اللى فيه 

الله يكرمك يا بابا سيد و يراضيك 
أحبك فى الله والدى الفاضل

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ابنتى المؤمنة / أمة الله
سعيد بمرورك وشهادتك التى اعتز بها كثيراً . دمت بخير

----------


## قلب مصر

موسوعة اكثر من رائعة يا أستاذ سيد

اكثر الله من أمثالك فعلا اتحت لنا معرفة الكثير والكثير من المعلومات عن المعذب معنا دائما نهر النيل العظيم

وعرض حضرتك للموضوع اتسم بأسلوب شيق وجذاب 
اشكرك الف شكر على هذا الموضوع القيم والمعلومات الوافية

----------


## سيد جعيتم

السيدة الفاضلة / أم يوسف
فرحنا بسلامة ابن النيل يوسف أتم الله عليه الشفاء . سعيد بمشاركتك فرأيك دائماً هام . دمت بخير

----------


## atefhelal

*أخى العزيز الأستاذ سيد إبراهيم*
*أثرت ذكريات العشق لنيل مصر بموضوعك ، كما أثرت ذكرياتى مع عاشق النيل  صديقنا الدكتور أحمد فنديس حين طرح موضوعا عن النيل فتداخلت بمشاركة قلت فيها  :*

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,green,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياعاشق النيل علمنى الآن كيف أعشقه
بعد أن حجب السفهاء جمال تألقه
وعذبوه بغباء فى النفس وبأى شيئ يقلقه
ونسوا أشعار العشق له ومن أى عهد كان تدفقه
ونسوا عذوبة سقياه وهواه لنا وتشوقه
فأضحت أغانى العشق له وجعا للقلب يمزقه
رحماك ربى من غباء يقتل فى النيل ترقرقه
وهو أصل الخير فينا وأصل النماء ومنطقه [/poem]

*وقلت :
قد أسأنا كثيرا إلى النيل الحبيب ، روح مصر وشريان حياتها . لوثناه بمخلفات السفن السياحية ، وصنادل نقل بضائعنا دون ضمير أو رقابة حكيمة من حكامنا ، كما لوثناه بصرف مدننا وفضلاتها ومخلفات مصانعنا ، واشتكى أحبابنا وخاصة عند مصباته فى رشيد ودمياط من مختلف أنواع التلوث الصلبة المذابة والعالقة فيه ، وأوشكت الأسماك أن تلفظ أنفاسها من كثرة السموم التى رماها المفسدون فى مجراه دون ضمير ، ومابقى من أسماكه على قيد الحياة أصبح يهدد حياة الغلابى من شعبنا بما حمله من السموم عندما يتناولونه تلبية لنداء بطونهم الجائعة وإسكاتا لصرخاتها ...

لم يكتفى المفسدون بتلويث هواء مصر وجوها .. للدرجة التى فازت القاهرة بالمركز الأول على كل مدن العالم فى هذا النوع من التلوث .. القاهرة التى يسكنها 15 مليون نسمه ، ويجرى فيها 1.2 مليون سيارة تنفث سمومها صباح كل يوم فى شوارعها ، بالإضافة إلى أدخنة المصانع وعوادمها ، وإلى مايحرقه البعض من زبالتهم ، وإلى ماترميه الصحراء على رءوسنا من رمالها تأديبا وتهذيبا لنا .. لم يكتفى المفسدون بذلك فاتجهوا بفسادهم إلى نيلنا الحبيب .. !! .

نهر النيل لمصر هو الحياة نفسها ، وهو مصدر الإلهام لشعرائنا ، وهو الترويح البسيط لبسطاء قومنا .. من مائه نرتوى ونغسل مع أجسادنا همومنا ، ونروى به أرضنا فتجود لنا بثمارها وخيراتها ، ومن مائه مصدرا هاما للكهرباء ينير ظلمة الليل لنا ، وعلى سطحه ينتقل الناس فى أسفارهم ونزههم وننقل عليه بضائعنا .. فكل عام ننقل بضائعا بماقيمته مائة مليون من الجنيهات ، كما يعطينا تدفق مياهه عند خزان أسوان (1) 345 ميجاوات من القدرة الكهربية ، وعند خزان أسوان (2) 270 ميجاوات ، وعند السد العالى 2100 ميجاوات وعند إسنا 90 ميجاوات ، وعند نجع حمادى 5 ميجاوات .. بإجمالى أكثر من 25% من إجمالى قدرة كهرباء مصر كلها ، وكان تدفق مياهه عند السد العالى وحده يعطى نصف احتياجات مصر من الكهرباء حتى أوائل الثمانينيات من القرن الماضى ..

ورابط الموضوع  فى منتدى أبناء مصر : 

نهر النيل بين الأمانى والأغانى*

*ويمكن الرجوع إلى نفس الموضوع بعد شيء من التنسيق والمراجعة وخلفية موسيقة بعنوان I love you بالرابط التالى بموقعى الشخصى :

النيل بين الأمانى والأغانى*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ والصديق العزيز / عاطف هلال
مجرد مرورك شرف لى فما بالك بمشاركة هامة ومفيدة وجميلة . اعتز بضمها للموضوع .
دمت بخير وكل عام وانت بخير وصحة جيدة

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بعد العودة والقراءة المتأنية 
استفدت الكثير من هذا الموضوع القيم والمعلومات الرائعة
وازداد حبى لنيلنا العظيم
شكرا جدا يا استاذ سيد على الموضوع الثرى
واذا وجدت اى معلومات تستحق الاضافة ساضيفها باذن الله
وجزى الله حضرتك كل خير على ما تفيدنا به*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ابنتى الفاضلة / بسمة أمل
مرورك ثانياً اسعدنى . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## حسام عمر

*الوالد الكريم*

*عرفت بهذا الموضوع من اسبوع*

*وانا كل يوم بقرا فيه شويه*

*وفيه مدخلات مميزه*

*سواء من السيد الفاضل احمد فنديس* 

*او المهندس القدير عاطف هلال*


*معلومات مميزه  تعلمتها من الموضوع الرائع*


*بارك الله فيك والدي الكريم*

*   * 

*وبارك الله في كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع*

*وكل عام وانتم جميعا في افضل حال وفي خشوع وأقرب  الى الله*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

كل عاموانت طيب يا حسام وتشرب من ماء النيل السعيد.دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

إضافة للموضوع وردت بجريدة الأهرام المصرية اليوم 30/9/2006 انقلها كما هى :


آلهة النيل‏..‏ صورة التقديس الفرعونية للنهر وصور إهانتنا له
بقلم‏:‏ أحمد السيد النجار




في كتاب النهاية في غريب الحديث لـ ابن الأثير يقول ثمة نهران كافران ونهران مؤمنان‏,‏ أما المؤمنان فالنيل والفرات‏,‏ وأما الكافران فدجلة والبليخ الاولان يفيضان علي الارض فيسقيان الحرث بلا مؤنة‏,‏ وكلفة والأخيران لايسقيان ولاينتفع بهما إلا بمؤنة وكلفة‏,‏ وفي أحضان هذه الانهار‏,‏ المؤمن منها والكافر حسب تصنيف ابن الأثير نشأت أقدم حضارات الدنيا في مصر حماها شعبها وربها‏,‏ وفي بلاد الرافدين المقهورة بالاحتلال وأذنابه والتي تقاتل بضراوة وبسالة من اجل حريتها ووحدتها‏,‏ وبالرغم من ان النيل يحمل بين ضفتيه روح مصر ومبعث حياتها‏,‏ إلا ان حضوره الآسر يتجلي في أفعاله الاستثنائية من الفيضان إلي الجفاف‏.‏ وقديما صاغ المصريون رؤيتهم لنهرهم المقدس في أساطير بديعة النسيج ورائعة الدلالات في اطار ما أسموه بآلهة النيل‏,‏ وحديثا أقام المصريون أعمالا هندسية وبنائية عظيمة يتصدرها سد مصر العالي لضبط النهر واستغلال مياهه بصورة كاملة ومثالية‏,‏ لكنهم أهانوا النهر في العقود الأخيرة بالقاء نفاياتهم ومياه الصرف الصحي والصناعي فيه بصورة تبدو مخزية بالمقارنة مع مكانة النهر وقدسيته عند قدماء المصريين الذين كانوا للأسف أكثر تحضرا من أحفادهم في العلاقة مع النيل‏,‏ وهو ما يمكن ادراكه من أساطيرهم حول النيل والالهة المرتبطة به‏.‏

وقد قسم قدماء المصريين الهة النيل بدقة للتعبير عن حالات النهر وحاجتهم منه في كل حالة فكان ثون رب المياه الازلية هو مصدر النيل الذي ينبع من الارض في منطقة الشلالات جنوبي أسوان‏,‏ اما الإله خنوم الذي كانت تماثيله تنحت علي هيئة كبش عظيم وكان مركز عبادته يقع في جزيرة الفنتين قبالة أسوان‏,‏ فكان هو المسئول وفقا للمعتقدات المصرية القديمة عن تفجر النيل من باطن الارض من مناطق الشلالات‏,‏ وكانت شعائر عبادة الاله خنوم تتألف من سكب الماء أمامه من جرة كانت تحمل اسمه‏.‏

أما عوزير‏(‏ ينقل عن اليونانية عادة باسم أوزوريس‏)‏ إله عالم الموتي وخصوبة الارض والنماء والزرع عند المصريين القدماء‏,‏ فانهم كانوا يخلطون بينه وبين النيل بما يوحي بأن النيل جزء من عوزير أو هو نفسه‏,‏ وهو مايمكن الاستدلال عليه من كلمات رعمسيس الرابع في التعبد لـ الاله عوزير انك النيل حقا عظيم في الحقول في باكورة الفصول فالالهة والناس يعيشون بالندي الذي فيك‏.‏ وكان علي من يمثل بين يدي عوزير‏(‏ أوزوريس‏)‏ إله عالم الموت ومعه قضاة الموت‏,‏ أن يبريء نفسه من الكبائر الخاصة بالنيل بقوله انني لم ألوث ماء النيل ولم أحبسه عن الجريان في موسمه ولم أسد قناة ومن المؤكد أن اعتبار تلويث النيل من كبائر الذنوب‏,‏ هو تعبير مكثف ورائع عن مدي حرص المصريين علي الحفاظ علي النيل باعتباره مصدر الحياة للزرع والضرع والبشر في مصر‏.‏ أما اشهر آلهة النيل فهو هابي‏Hapy‏ الذي يترجمه البعض عن الانجليزية إلي حعبي أو حابي علي اساس تحويل‏H‏ الانجليزية إلي ح في العربية‏,‏ وهو تلازم غير دقيق إذ ان الاصل الفرعوني قد يكون هـ وعلي أي حال فان هابي لم يكن مجري مياه مؤلة وإنما كان روح النيل وجوهره الحراكي كان هو فيضان المياه النابعة من نون أي رقعة المياه الأزلية المترامية الاطراف التي أقصيت عن الخليقة إلي حافة العالم والتي كان نهرها هو المجري الدائم واهب الحياة‏,‏ وكان الفيضان هو مجيء هابي الذي كانوا يصورونه علي هيئة شخص بدين منبعج البطن ذي ثديين متدليين هما مصدر الخير لمصر‏,‏ ولونوه بالاخضر والازرق‏(‏ لون مياه الفيضان‏)‏ وكان عاري الجسم طويل الشعر أشبه بصياد السمك في المستنقعات‏.‏ وكان الاله المائي للفيضان هو ضامن الحياة كلها‏.‏ وكانت التراتيل والصلوات تقول‏:‏ هابي أبو الآلهة الذي يغذي ويطعم ويجلب المؤونة لمصر كلها‏,‏ الذي يهب كل فرد الحياة في اسم قرينه‏(‏ الكا‏)‏ ويأتي الخير في طريقه والغذاء عند بنانه ويجلب مجيئه البهجة لكل انسان‏,‏ انك فريد‏,‏ أنت الذي خلقت نفسك من نفسك ودون ان يعرف أي مخلوق جوهرك‏,‏ غير ان كل انسان يبتهج في اليوم الذي تخرج فيه من كهفك‏.‏

وتتحدث الاساطير عن كهف هابي باعتباره موجودا في مضيق قرب أسوان حيث يطلق ذلك الإله الغامض المياه التي تغمر حقول مصر‏,‏ وعلي مقربة من القاهرة كان هناك مجري يعرف باسم بيت هابي وهو مجري آخر ينظم الفيضان لصالح مصر السفلي‏,‏ وكانت الطقوس الدينية تقام كل عام عند هذين الموضعين وقرب مقاييس النيل الأخري ـ عند وفاء النيل ـ فيقذفون في النيل بالكعك وحيوانات الضحية والفاكهة والتمائم لتثير قوة الفيضان وتحافظ عليها‏,‏ وكذلك تماثيل الاناث لتثير شهوة النيل العظيم فيفيض في أمواج عاتية وينثر نفسه خلال المملكة معطيا الحياة للأرض‏.‏

وحتي الإلهة المصرية القديمة عيزي‏(‏ ايزيس‏)‏ كانت لها علاقة وثيقة بفيضان النيل الذي كان بسبب دموعها الفياضة حزنا علي مصرع زوجها عوزير‏(‏ أوزوريس‏)‏ علي يد إله الشر ست الذي كان يصور علي هيئة حمار أو خنزير لون كل منهما أحمر قاني‏,‏ وقد أخذت الكلمة الانجليزية ستان‏Satan‏ التي تعني شيطانا‏,‏ عن كلمة ست التي تعني إله الشر أو الشيطان عند الفراعنة‏,‏ وكان المصريون القدماء يحتفلون في شهر بؤونة من كل عام ـ يقع في شهر يونيو ـ بعيد يسمي ليلة الدموع في ذكري انهمار دموع عيزي‏(‏ ايزيس‏)‏ التي تتحول إلي الفيضان‏.‏ وهناك أسطورة طريفة تتعلق بفيضان النيل وترتبط باثنين من أشهر آلهة مصر القديمة وهما هور‏(‏ حورس‏)‏ وهاتهور‏(‏ حاتحور‏)‏ وتقول الاسطورة ان هاتهور التي يوجد مركز عبادتها الرئيسي في بلدة دندرة‏,‏ كانت زوجة الهية للاله هور الذي يوجد مركز عبادته في ادفو التي لاتزال تحتفظ له بمعبد عظيم بني في العصر البطلمي ويعد أكمل معابد مصر الباقية حتي الآن‏,‏ ولم تكن هاتهور تزور هور إلا مرة واحدة كل عام وذلك في شهر أبيب وهو الذي يوافق النصف الأخير من يوليو والنصف الأول من أغسطس غالبا‏.‏ ومع لقاء الإله هور بألهة الحب والجمال هاتهور بينما كان المصريون يسمونه بـ الاجتماع الطيب كان فيضان النيل يبدأ‏,‏ ومن الاجتماع الطيب بين مياه الفيضان وبين أرض مصر عقب لقاء الالهين هور وهاتهور كان الخير والنماء يعمان في أرض مصر وكأن الحب والخير والنماء التي تعم في أرض مصر بعد لقاء هور وهاتهور قد تجسدت في ذهن المصريين في صورة فيضان النيل شريان حياة مصر‏.‏ ويصف الفيلسوف المصري القديم سنيكا فيضان النيل باحساس شاعر فيقول‏:‏

انها لروعة الفرح ان نري النيل يعانق الحقول مارا عليها مغطيا الاراضي المنخفضة طاويا الأودية الصغيرة تحت سطح مياهه‏,‏ وتبرز المدن كجزر وسط فيضان مياه النيل‏,‏ ما من حركة ممكنة عبر هذا البحر الداخلي إلا بالقوارب‏.‏

واذا كان تقلب نهر النيل علي مدي العام قد فرض نفسه في أدب وأساطير الفراعنة‏,‏ كسمة من سمات النيل‏,‏ فان تقلبه من عام لآخر وبالذات دورات الجفاف العنيفة السباعية ـ المكونة من سبعة أعوام ـ التي تضربه أحيانا قد أخذت مكانها في أدب وأساطير الفراعنة عن النيل وتاريخ علاقتهم به‏.‏ وهناك نص تشير خلفيته إلي أنه مرسوم ملكي من عهد الملك زوسر من الاسرة الثالثة‏(‏ حوالي القرن الثامن والعشرين قبل الميلاد‏2800‏ ق‏.‏م‏)‏ يحدثنا عن المجاعة الناجمة عن انخفاض النيل لمدة سبع سنوات يقول المرسوم‏.‏

لا بأس أن أعرفك انا في غم علي العرش العظيم وأولئك الذين في القصر كانت قلوبهم في حزن من شئ عظيم جدا‏,‏ مادام النيل لم يأت في عهدي لمدة سبع سنوات‏,‏ الحبوب ناقصة‏,‏ جفت الفواكه‏,‏ وكل شئ يأكلونه أصبح ناقصا‏,‏ سرق كل رجل زميله‏,‏ تحركوا بدون تقدم إلي الأمام‏,‏ بكي الطفل‏,‏ انتظر الشباب‏,‏ قلوب الكهول في حزن‏,‏ انحنت سيقانهم‏,‏ قبعوا علي الارض ثنيت أذرعهم‏,‏ رجال الحاشية الملكية في فاقة‏,‏ أغلقت دور العبادة والمقاصير التي أصبحت لاتضم شيئا سوي الهواء وكل شئ أصبح فارغا‏.‏
ويضيف المرسوم في موضع آخر‏:‏
توجد مدينة وسط المياه ومنها ينبع النيل تسمي الفنتين انها بداية البداية بهيج الحياة اتسم مسكنها الكهفان هو اسم الماء فهما الثديان اللذان يتدفق منهما كل الأشياء الطيبة إله النيل هو الذي فيه يصبح صغيرا يخصب الارض بالجماع كالذكر الثور‏,‏ إلي الأنثي يجدد نشاطه مخففا رغبته‏.‏

ويضيف المرسوم أنه بعد ان استرضي الملك الاله خنوم سيد المياه ورب الفنتين كشف له الاله عن نفسه وكانت كلماته أنا خنوم صانعك أنا أعرف النيل حينما تفتتح به الحقول‏,‏ إيراده يعطي الحياة لكل مايتنفس‏,‏ سيتدفق النيل من أجلك‏,‏ بدون توقف أو تهاون من أجل أي ارض‏,‏ ستنمو النباتات منحنية تحت الفاكهة‏,‏ المؤمنون سيحققون ما تتمناه قلوبهم ستذهب سنوات القحط وتصح الحصول ستتلألأ الضفاف والقناعة ستحل في قلوبهم أكثر من تلك التي كانت في السابق‏.‏

وبغض النظر عن الطبيعة الأسطورية لكل هذه الحكايات القديمة‏,‏ فانها كلها تشترك في احترام المياه الحافظة للحياة وزهوتها‏,‏ وألا يجدر بنا ان نستعير بعضا من حكمة القدماء في احترام النهر الذي تنهض عليه حياتنا الانسانية‏,‏ وزراعتنا وصناعتنا وخدماتنا بالحفاظ علي مياهه من التلويث والتبديد‏,‏ كي يبقي مصدرا للخير والنماء‏,‏ وألا يجدر بنا ان نلتفت إلي اخواننا في النهر الذي تأتي مياه نهرنا العظيم من بلادهم وبالذات اثيوبيا وأوغندا‏,‏ أو تمر المياه في أراضيهم مثل السودان الشقيق لبناء أخوة نهر حقيقية تتجسد في الشراكة في السراء والضراء وفي الحفاظ علي النهر وتطوير ايراداته وتوزيع أي إضافات جديدة لايراداته بصورة عادلة؟

----------


## سيد جعيتم

يقول ابن الأثير فى كتاب النهاية أن نهر النيل والفرات نهران مؤمنان لأنهما يفيضان علي الارض فيسقيان الحرث بلا مؤنة‏,‏ ولا يستطيع أى مكابر أن ينكر أن  النيل يحمل بين ضفتيه روح مصر ومبعث حياتها لكننا ألأحفاد الفراعنة الذين قدسوا النهر أهنا النهر في العقود الأخيرة بالقاءالنفايات ومياه الصرف الصحي والصناعي فيه بصورة تبدو مخزية بالمقارنة مع مكانة النهر وقدسيته عند قدماء المصريين الذين كانوا للأسف أكثر تحضرا للأسف أكثر تحضرا 
وكم تضرع المصريين القدماء إلى ثون رب المياه الأزلية وإلى خنوم الإله المسئول عن عن تفجر النيل من باطن الارض . أما أوزوريس فقد خلط أجدادنا بينه وبين النيل بما يوحى أن النيل جزء من أوزوريس

وكان على المصرى القديم أن يبريء نفسه من الكبائر الخاصة بالنيل بقوله انني لم ألوث ماء النيل ولم أحبسه عن الجريان في موسمه ولم أسد قناة ومن المؤكد أن اعتبار تلويث النيل من كبائر الذنوب‏,‏ هو تعبير مكثف ورائع عن مدي حرص المصريين علي الحفاظ علي النيل باعتباره مصدر الحياة للزرع والضرع والبشر في مصر‏.‏ أما اشهر آلهة النيل فهو هابي‏ أو حابى ‏ الذى  كان روح النيل وجوهره الحراكي كان هو فيضان المياه النابعة من نون أي رقعة المياه الأزلية المترامية الاطراف التي أقصيت عن الخليقة إلي حافة العالم والتي كان نهرها هو المجري الدائم واهب الحياة‏,‏ وكانت التراتيل والصلوات تقول‏:‏ هابي أبو الآلهة الذي يغذي ويطعم ويجلب المؤونة لمصر كلها‏,‏ الذي يهب كل فرد الحياة ويأتي الخير في طريقه والغذاء عند بنانه ويجلب مجيئه البهجة لكل انسان‏,‏ انك فريد‏,‏ أنت الذي خلقت نفسك من نفسك ودون ان يعرف أي مخلوق جوهرك‏,‏ غير ان كل انسان يبتهج في اليوم الذي تخرج فيه من كهفك‏.‏


وحتي الإلهة المصرية القديمة ‏(‏ ايزيس‏)‏ كانت لها علاقة وثيقة بفيضان النيل الذي كان بسبب دموعها الفياضة حزنا علي مصرع زوجها ‏(‏ أوزوريس‏)‏ علي يد إله الشر ست .
ويصف الفيلسوف المصري القديم سنيكا فيضان النيل باحساس شاعر فيقول‏:‏

انها لروعة الفرح ان نري النيل يعانق الحقول مارا عليها مغطيا الاراضي المنخفضة طاويا الأودية الصغيرة تحت سطح مياهه‏,‏ وتبرز المدن كجزر وسط

تذكرت موضوعى  عن النيل الذى بمناسبة صدور تقرير حكومى عن تلوث النيل والأمراض التى يمكن أن يسببها التلوث  فعدت اليه وتذكرت ألهته وأهميته التى نسيناها ولا نتذكره إلا فى تلويثه أو مكافحة هذا التلوث مع أننا نستطيع أن نجعله شريان حياة فعلى لنا فى أشياء كثيرة وعلى رأسها السياحة والرحلات والسفر عبره .
جاء بجريدة المصرى اليوم فى عددها الصادر فى 14/1/2007
تقرير حكومي: السرطان في النيل

  كتب  متولي سالم    ١٣/١/٢٠٠٧
كشف تقرير عام عن نوعية مياه النيل في مصر أصدرته وزارات &#171;الري والصحة والبيئة والإسكان&#187; الشهر الماضي - عن أن متوسط تركيز الأحمال العضوية بمجري نهر النيل يتعدي حدود قانون ٤٨ لسنة ١٩٨٢ بمقدار ٥٠% وذلك بسبب زيادة الأنشطة السكانية حول مجري النهر خلال الثلاثين عاماً الماضية، مطالباً باتخاذ إجراءات وقائية للحيلولة دون تدهور حالة نوعية المياه بالنيل.
وأوضح التقرير الذي تنفرد &#171;المصري اليوم&#187; بنشره - أن ارتفاع محتوي الأحمال العضوية في المصارف العامة يفوق حدود القانون، خاصة أن معظم هذه الأحمال تنتج عن صرفها مباشرة إلي مجري النيل، مما يستلزم معه اتخاذ إجراءات لمنع هذا التلوث علي حد ما كشف عنه التقرير.
وحذر التقرير من تواجد العديد من المركبات الكيميائية العضوية وغير العضوية في المجاري المائية من جراء صرف المخلفات الصناعية إليها، ومن هذه المركبات &#171;الفينولات - الهيدروكروبونات والمبيدات الحشرية ومبيدات الأعشاب&#187;، مؤكداً أن هذه المواد تؤدي إلي الإصابة بالأمراض السرطانية مما يجعلها من أهم المخاطر الصحية، التي يتوقع تزايدها مستقبلاً.
وقال: إن ارتفاع معدلات هذه المركبات يسبب أيضاً اضطرابات في الجلد والكبد والطحال والجهاز العصبي، ويؤدي إلي زيادة احتمال الإصابة بالأمراض الخبيثة، محذراً من قيام مصانع الأسمدة والأنشطة التعدينية بالصرف في المجاري المائية، الأمر الذي يتسبب في زيادة نمو النباتات والطحالب في البيئة المائية، مما يؤدي إلي استهلاك الأكسجين الموجود بالماء وما يتبع ذلك من قتل الأسماك ونفوقها وعدم صلاحية المياه للاستهلاك الآدمي.
كما حذر من ارتفاع معدلات العناصر المعدنية مثل &#171;الألومنيوم والزرنيخ واليورون والكادميوم والكروم والكوبلت والنحاس والحديد والرصاص والنيكل والزنك والزئبق&#187; في بعض المجاري المائية، والتي يكون مصدرها مصانع الصلب والذخائر والطلاء بالمعادن والصناعات الدوائية والزجاج والمبيدات، وذلك لما تخلفه من آثار صحية مدمرة مثل دمار الجلد واضطرابات الجهاز الدوري وحساسية الجلد والاضطرابات الهضمية بالكبد والكلي ودمار الأعصاب واضطراب الغدة الدرقية وتأخر النمو الجسدي، والعقلي، عند الأطفال واضطراب ضغط الدم عند البالغين.
واعتبر التقرير أن تلويث هذه المعادن الثقيلة للمجاري المائية يمثل خطراً، إذ يمكن أن تتسرب هذه المعادن الثقيلة إلي مصادر مياه الشرب والتي حددت منظمة الصحة العالمية الحدود المسموح بها بنسبة بسيطة جداً لا تتعدي ١مجم/لتر.
وقد سبق هذا الخبر خبر أخر فى  7/1/ 2007 ولكنه إيجابى هذه المرة فقد تقرر تجديد 11 محطة مياه بتكلفة 3 مليارات جنيه خلال السنوات الثلاث القادمة يخدمون القاهرة الكبرى والأسكندرية

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الحرب القادمة حرب على المياه
هذه حقيقة يجب علينا أن نضعها فى حساباتنا . بعيداً عن النيل نتذكر ما فعلته تركيا بعمل سد علىأحد الأنهار الذى يغذى سوريا والعراق ولمدة شهر لم تصل المياه بمستوياتها المعهودة لهذه الدول ولم تستطيع الأعتراض لضعف قوتها العسكرية مقارنة بتركيا . وإذا عدنا لقضية نهر النيل التى تشكل لنا قضية أمن قومى لايمكن غض الطرف عنها فسنجد إسرائيل تشجع أثيوبيا على إقامة سد على النيل وبعدها تنزانيا فى فبراير 2004وحديثاً كينيا . وبما أننا دولة مصب فإن هذا الموضوع يعبر إعلان للحرب علينا كما أعلن الدكتور/ محمود أبو زيد وزير الرى المصرى فى ديسمبر 2003 فى مؤتمر وزراء الرى الأفارقة والذى عقد فى إثيوبيا فى الفترة من 8- 12 ديسمبر 2003  وكان مخصصا لمصادقة دول الحوض ألـ10 على الوضع الراهن للمعاهدة وقد أنسحبت وزيرة المياه الكينية مارثا كاروا من المؤتمر

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الصفحة الأولى من جريدة الأهرام المصرية ليوم الثلاثاء21 مارس
 43934 ‏السنة 131-العدد 2007 مارس 21 ‏2 من ربيع الأول 1428 هـ الأربعاء 


تقرير متشائم‏:‏ النيل بين‏10‏ أنهار مهددة بالجفاف في العالم

جنيف ـ وكالات الأنباء‏:‏ 
تأكيدا لمقولة إن العالم مقبل علي أزمة مياه عذبة‏,‏ قد تجعل من الماء سببا للحرب‏,‏ أعلن الصندوق العالمي لحماية الطبيعة‏,‏ في تقرير له أذيع أمس‏,‏ أن العديد من الأنهار الرئيسية في العالم معرض للجفاف لأسباب طبيعية‏,‏ مثل تغير المناخ‏,‏ وأخري من صنع البشر‏.‏

وحدد التقرير عشرة أنهار كبري في العالم مهددة بالجفاف‏,‏ منها نهر النيل في إفريقيا‏,‏ الذي حذر التقرير من أن مياهه ستصبح نادرة بدءا من عام‏2025,‏ إلي جانب الدانوب في أوروبا‏,‏ واليانجستي والميكونج والسالوين والجانج في آسيا‏,‏ وريوبلاتا في أمريكا الجنوبية وموراي وآرلينج في أستراليا‏.‏

وأكد التقرير خطورة العامل البشري كسبب لجفاف الأنهار‏,‏ فقال‏:‏ إن الحكومات تكثر من بناء السدود لتخزين أكبر قدر من المياه‏,‏ وبناء المزيد من محطات الطاقة‏,‏ وهو ما يساعد علي الاستنزاف المفرط للموارد المائية للأنهار‏.‏

وحذر صندوق حماية الطبيعة العالمي من نتائج مرعبة إذا ترك الموقف علي ما هو عليه‏,‏ ولم تتخذ إجراءات فعالة وسريعة لحماية الأنهار‏.‏ وقال‏:‏ إن التغيرات المناخية وارتفاع درجات الحرارة ستكون لها تأثيرات سلبية علي الثروة السمكية وإمدادات المياه في إفريقيا‏,‏ مما يهدد استقرارها السياسي‏.‏

ومن جهته‏,‏ وصف الدكتور محمود أبوزيد وزير الموارد المائية والري هذا التقرير بأنه يميل إلي التشاؤم‏,‏ مؤكدا أن نهر النيل من أكثر الأنهار علي مستوي العالم التي لم تستغل مياهها حتي الآن‏,‏ حيث يصل مجموع المياه المستغلة في دول الحوض إلي نحو‏5%‏ فقط‏,‏ مؤكدا أنه من الصعب القول إنه قد يتعرض للجفاف‏.‏

وقال الوزير ـ في تصريحات لـ الأهرام ـ إن مصر بالتعاون مع دول الحوض تسعي إلي إنشاء المشروعات المائية التي تكفل الاستفادة بأقصي درجة من المياه‏,‏ وتقليل الفاقد الذي يصب في البحر المتوسط‏.‏

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أستاذي الكريم...سيد إبراهيم..

حقيقي حقيقي...موضوع رائع و مجهود أروع...

الحقيقة أنا ماتربيتش في مصر...عشان كده ماكنتش أعرف عن النيل غير قشور القشور...موضوع حضرتك عرفني حاجات كتير....و قربلي حاجات كتير عن نيل بلدي...

بجد أنا مش عارفة أقول إيه لحضرتك على المجهود الرائع....شكراً جزيلاً للتاكسي...اللي أسعدني جداً جداً.....

تحياتي....

*

----------


## drmustafa

أستاذى الفاضل

لا أدرى كيف لم أر هذا الموضوع قبل ذلك 
موضوع  كم المعلومات به هائل ويستحق القراءة أكثر من مرة .... 
إنه بحق مسوعة عن نيلنا العظيم 
الشكر لكم على هذا المجهود الرائع 

وشكر آخر لتاكسى المنتدى على غظهار مثل هذه الدرر المختفية 
تقبل تحياتى واحترامى

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[QUOTE][QUOTE=شعاع من نور][B][size=4]
أستاذي الكريم...سيد إبراهيم..

حقيقي حقيقي...موضوع رائع و مجهود أروع...

الحقيقة أنا ماتربيتش في مصر...عشان كده ماكنتش أعرف عن النيل غير قشور القشور...موضوع حضرتك عرفني حاجات كتير....و قربلي حاجات كتير عن نيل بلدي...

بجد أنا مش عارفة أقول إيه لحضرتك على المجهود الرائع....شكراً جزيلاً للتاكسي...اللي أسعدني جداً جداً.....

تحياتي....

الأبنة الفاضلة / شعاع من نور

انت بنت مصر وأحلى ميه هى مية النيل علشان كدة أحلى صبايا بناتنا . أكرمك الله ابنتى العزيزة وأشكرك على المرور .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أستاذى الفاضل
> 
> لا أدرى كيف لم أر هذا الموضوع قبل ذلك 
> موضوع  كم المعلومات به هائل ويستحق القراءة أكثر من مرة .... 
> إنه بحق مسوعة عن نيلنا العظيم 
> الشكر لكم على هذا المجهود الرائع 
> 
> وشكر آخر لتاكسى المنتدى على غظهار مثل هذه الدرر المختفية 
> تقبل تحياتى واحترامى



بارك الله فيك يا دكتور مصطفى . اشكر مرورك وكلماتك العطرة . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

تغيرات المناخ وزوال الدلتا
بقلم: د‏.‏ نادر نور الدين محمد
الأستاذ بكلية الزراعة جامعة القاهرة




اهتمام عالمي غير عادي بتغيرات المناخ وارتفاع درجة حرارة كوكب الأرض بدأ مع دخولنا للقرن الحادي والعشرين‏,‏ فقد ارتفع متوسط درجة حرارة العالم حاليا‏0,8‏ درجة مئوية عن مثيلاتها عام‏1750‏ م ومعظم هذه الزيادة حدثت خلال الأربعين عاما الماضية والتي ارتفعت فيها حرارة سطح الأرض بمعدل‏0,48‏ م‏.‏ وهناك مسببان رئيسيان لارتفاع حرارة الكون وهما الاعتماد علي مصادر الطاقة المستخرجة من باطن الأرض‏(‏ البترول والفحم الحجري‏),‏ وإزالة مساحات كبيرة من غابات العالم‏.‏ ويتحمل العامل الأول نسبة‏75‏ ـ‏85%‏ بينما يتحمل إزالة الغابات نسبة من‏15‏ ـ‏25%‏ فاستخدامات مصادر الطاقة المستخرجة من باطن الأرض يتسبب في انطلاق كميات كبيرة من الغازات الكربونية‏,‏

بينما تسبب إزالة الغابات في ثلاث تأثيرات مباشرة وهي‏1‏ ـ أنه تم بناء مصانع ومنازل مكان الغابات المزالة وكلاهما مستهلك للطاقة بما زاد من الانبعاثات الكربونية‏,2‏ ـ أن الأجزاء المقتطعة من هذه الغابات كانت تخلص العالم من كميات من غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون والذي تستخدمه الأشجار في عملية التمثيل الضوئي وتحوله إلي كربوهيدرات وبروتينات ودهون مفيدة للأشجار والإنسان‏,‏ كما أنها في الوقت نفسه تنتج كميات هائلة من الأكسجين‏,‏ وبقطعها لن تحدث هذه العمليات ويزداد تراكم الكربون في الهواء الجوي‏3‏ ـ أن كميات كبيرة من الغابات المقتطعة سيتم استخدامها كوقود أو تحويلها الي فحم وبالتالي ستصبح مصدرا جديدا للانبعاثات الكربونية في العالم‏.‏

ولبيان السيناريو القادم للعالم للتعامل مع مسببات ارتفاع درجة حرارة الكون فمن المهم أن نبين أن توقعات العلماء بارتفاع درجات حرارة الكون مبنية علي معادلات فرضية بينها اختلافات كبيرة كما أنها مبنية علي افتراض رئيسي بانه إذا لم يتم خفض الانبعاثات الكربونية فإن درجة حرارة الكون سترتفع لا محالة أما في حالة خفض الانبعاثات الكربونية فإن هذا السيناريو سيختلف تماما‏.‏ أول هذه الاختلافات هو معدل ارتفاع الحرارة‏,‏ فبينما تؤكد مجموعة الخبراء العلميين في تغيرات المناخ التابع للأمم المتحدة‏(‏ مجموعة سجما‏)‏ والصادر في فبراير‏2007,‏ ان درجات الحرارة سترتفع بمعدل‏0,2‏ ـ‏0,4‏ درجة مئوية كل عقد‏(10‏ سنوات‏)‏ وبالتالي فإنه بنهاية القرن الحادي والعشرين عام‏2100‏ سترتفع حرارة الكون بين‏2‏ ـ‏4‏ درجات‏,‏ بينما يقرر مجلس مجموعة الحكومات البينية لتغيرات المناخ أن درجات حرارة الكون سترتفع بمعدل‏11‏ درجة مئوية بنهاية عام‏2100!!‏ وتحت كلا الاحتمالين فإن ارتفاع درجة حرارة سوف يؤدي الي ذوبان مساحات كبيرة من جليد القطبين كما سيذيب عددا من القمم الجليدية للجبال الشاهقة الارتفاع والمغطاة بالجليد طوال العام وكلاهما يمثل‏68,7%‏ من مخزون المياه
العذبة في العالم بما سيتسبب في تدفق كميات كبيرة من المياه العذبة الي البحار والمحيطات وبالتالي سيرتفع مستوي البحار في أماكن كثيرة من العالم ويهدد المناطق المنخفضة من اليابسة التي تطل علي البحار مثل دلتا الأنهار المنخفضة لنهر النيل في مصر ونهر الجانج في الصين‏.‏ وتقدر هيئة حماية البيئة الأمريكية هذا الارتفاع في مستوي البحار المالحة فيما بين‏9‏ الي‏88‏ سم‏!!!‏ وهو مدي متسع لا يمكن قبوله علميا أو أن يصدر عن هيئة علمية محترمة‏.‏ بالاضافة الي ذلك فإن هناك أيضا العديد من الاثار التي يمكن أن تترتب علي ارتفاع درجة حرارة الكون مثل اضطراب البيئة وتأثر صحة الانسان تدهور الموارد المائية كما ونوعا ونقص انتاج الغذاء وتغيير الدورات الكونية للمياه حيث يتحول شبه الرطبة الي مناطق جافة ثم أخيرا تحول مياه البحار إلي الحموضة نتيجة للأمطار الحمضية وتأثر الأحياء المائية وتدهور وموت أنواع كثيرة من الأسماك‏.‏

وللتغلب علي هذه المشاكل وضع بروتوكول كيوتو عددا من النقاط المهمة للتعامل مع تغيرات المناخ وهي‏ ::(: ‏ لاحظ أنه فقط بروتوكول أي مذكرة تفاهم غير ملزمة ولا ترقي الي درجة الاتفاقية لان الدول الكبري رفضت الالتزام بما فيه‏(1)‏ تخفيض انبعاثات الكربون في الكون بمعدل‏5%‏ سنويا عن مستوياتها في عام‏1990‏ وذلك حتي حلول عام‏2012(2)‏ يمكن للدول الكبري التي لمصانعها التزامات خلال السنوات العشر القادمة شراء حصة خفض الغازات الكربونية من الدول الفقيرة وتعويضها ماليا عن ذلك وبما يوفر للدول الفقيرة مستوي دخل اضافي يمكن ان يستغل في تنمية مصادر بديلة للطاقة والحفاظ علي البيئة وزيادة انتاج الغذاء‏.‏ ويلاحظ في هذا البند أن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والمسئولة عن‏25%‏ من الانبعاثات الكربونية في العالم ترفض تخفيض انبعاثات الطاقة من مصانعها حتي لا ينخفض انتاجها وتعرض شراء حصص بعض الدول الفقيرة بأن تجبرها علي غلق بعض مصانعها وتعويضها عن ذلك من أجل ان تزداد ثراء وتظل الدول النامية أسيرة للفقر‏.‏

ويمكن إجمال التحديات الحالية من أجل مجابهة تغيرات المناخ في‏:‏ ـ
‏1‏ ـ خفض الأضرار الناتجة من الانبعاثات الكربونية مع الوفاء بالتزامات الطلب علي الطاقة‏.‏

‏2‏ ـ توفير الالتزامات المالية للدول غير القادرة لمواجهة نقص الطاقة وتغيرات المناخ‏,‏ وتوفير مبلغ‏165‏ بليون دولار كل عام كاستثمارات خلال العقد الحالي للتحول الي الطاقة النظيفة‏.‏

‏3‏ ـ تقليل الاعتماد علي البترول والفحم كمصادر للطاقة والتحول الي الطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح والطاقة الناتجة من الانشطار النووي الآمن وكذا الطاقات البيولوجية‏.‏

‏4‏ ـ إيقاف إزالة الغابات من العالم والحفاظ علي الحياة البرية والتنوع الحيوي‏.‏

‏5‏ ـ وضع استراتيجية واضحة في جميع الدول لمواجهة الكوارث الناتجة عن نقص الموارد المائية وتآكل الشواطئ وتدهور صحة الإنسان والتنوع الحيوي والزراعة والبيئة‏.‏

هل ستزول الدلتا وتجف منابع النيل ؟
مع الاعتراف والتأكيد علي أن تغيرات المناخ واقع يجب التعامل معه ووضع الاستراتيجيات المناسبة لمواجهته إلا إننا يجب أن نعي تماما ان جميع الدراسات الخاصة بهذا الموضوع هي مجرد توقعات مبنية علي معادلات مفترضة من قبل القائمين عليها لذلك كانت هناك اختلافات كبيرة في نتائج الارتفاع المتوقع في درجات الحرارة‏(4‏ أم‏11‏ درجة ؟‏)‏ وأيضا الاختلاف في الارتفاع المتوقع في مستوي سطح البحار المالحة‏(9‏ أم‏88‏ سم‏!!),‏ ويمكن القول إن ارتفاع سطح البحر المتوسط بمعدل حتي‏20‏ سم لن يتسبب في أضرار جسيمة للدلتا إذا مااهتممنا بعمليات حماية الشواطيء من التآكل والتجهيز للصرف الزراعي في البحر بطلمبات الرفع‏.‏

أما جفاف حوض النيل خلال العشرين عاما القادمة فليس من السهولة بمكان للتأكيد عليه من أي خبير في المياه في العالم ويكفي أن نعلم أنه خلال الخمس سنوات السابقة تم تقديم تقديرات علمية عالية التقنية لمصر تتنبأ بحدوث جفاف وأن الفيضان سيكون شحيحا جدا ثم جاء الفيضان وفيرا ومخيبا تماما لهذه التوقعات في سنوات التوقع‏,‏ لأنها ببساطة هي مجرد توقعات ومعادلات ومتوسطات لا ترقي الي درجة اليقين ولكن علينا الاحتياط والأخذ بالأسوأ ومتابعة الأحداث عن قرب ووضع استراتيجيات واضحة لمواجهة الكوارث والعودة الي الطاقة النظيفة والمحافظة علي الخضرة والمياه‏.‏	

كما جاء بالصحيفة فى نفس اليوم بصفحة المحليات تحت عنوان فى القرن21 منسوب النيل ينخفض بنسبة من 30إلى 70%
حيث كتب الأستاذ فكرى عبد السلام من الأسكندرية أن هذا الموضوع أكدته الأبحاث والدراسات العالمية وأن سبب ذلك هو التغيرات المناخية ويؤثر ذلك على أنخفاض المحاصيل الزراعية المتنوعة من 10 إلى 20% وهناك أحتمالات بزيادة مستوى سطح البحر 50 سنتيمتر مما يهدد المناطق الساحلية المنخفضة .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الدكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى  له موضوع هام فى قاعة السياسة تحت عنوان
                                  (قضية هامة تحتاج مناقشة هادئة )

فيما يلى خبران أحدهما على الصفحة 2 و الثانى على الصفحة 3 من جريدة المصرى اليوم يحتاجان إلى تحليل و مناقشة هادئة 



مسؤول في الخارجية الأمريكية يقترح تخزين مياه النيل فيالمرتفعات الإثيوبية.. بدلاً من بحيرة ناصر

كتبفتحية الدخاخني٢٧/٤/٢٠٠٧

قال مسؤول إدارة قضايا المياه عبر الحدود في مكتب المحيطات والعلوم البيئية، التابع لوزارة الخارجية الأمريكية، آرون ساليزبرج: «إن جهود مصر في تخزين مياه النيل في بحيرة ناصر تؤدي إلي ضياع ٢٥% من مياه النيل بسبب التبخر».
وأضاف في تقرير نشره الموقع الإعلامي للخارجية الأمريكية أمس، حول الدور الذي تقوم به الولايات المتحدة في مساعدة دول الشرق الأوسط علي إدارة مصادر المياه: «سيكون من الأفضل والأكثر فعالية تخزين المياه في المرتفعات الإثيوبية الأكثر برودة لتوفير مياه أكثر للجميع».
واستطرد: «إن مصر هي المستهلك الأساسي لمياه النيل علي الرغم من أن منشأ هذه المياه في أماكن أخري مثل المرتفعات الإثيوبية والأوغندية».
وأشار ساليزبرج إلي أنه لا توجد منطقة في العالم تستفيد من التعاون الإقليمي الخاص بإدارة مصادر المياه أكثر من دول حوض النيل التي تشارك مياه النيل، موضحاً أن ٩ من هذه الدول وضعت مبادرة حوض النيل عام ١٩٩٩ لتنسيق إدارة المياه التي تخدم ١٨٠ مليون مواطن يعيشون حول النهر.
وقال ساليزبرج: «حتي دون إعادة ضبط ترتيبات تخزين مياه النيل فإن مصر تستفيد من التعاون الإقليمي في مجال إدارة المياه من خلال تعزيز النمو الاقتصادي حول حوض النيل وخلق فرص تجارية».
وأضاف: «إن الممارسات الدولية الشائعة تخلق بذور الصراع حول حقوق ملكية المياه بالنسبة للدول، فالبعض ينظر لها من ناحية الحقوق التاريخية في الاستخدام، والبعض يراها من ناحية أين تقع هذه المياه»، مستطرداً أن الأسلوب الوحيد لمعالجة هذه القضايا هو التفاوض، وهو ما يمكن للولايات المتحدة المساعدة فيه.
وأوضح أن الولايات المتحدة يمكنها تقديم دعم تقني، من خلال المسوح ا لجيولوجية والدراسات البيئية وإعداد تقارير هندسية وزراعية، مؤكداً أن الولايات المتحدة لا تحاول فرض رؤيتها حول الطريقة التي يجب بها تقسيم المياه بين الدول، وتترك هذا الأمر للأطراف المعنية خلال المفاوضات. وأشار إلي أن الزراعة هي المستهلك الرئيسي للمياه في دول الشرق الأوسط، حيث تستهلك ما بين ٧٥ و٩٠% من مصادر المياه، وقال: «دول الشرق الأوسط بإمكانها تقليل هذه النسبة من خلال استخدام نظم ري أكثر فاعلية، إضافة إلي استيراد المنتجات الزراعية التي تحتاج لمياه كثيرة بدلاً من إنتاجها محلياً».
وقال كبير مستشاري العلوم والتكنولوجيا في مكتب شؤون الشرق الأدني بالخارجية الأمريكية تشك لاوش: «إن مبادرة حوض النيل نمت وتحولت من وسيلة لإدارة المياه إلي وسيلة لتغطية قضايا التنمية الإقليمية بما في ذلك الزراعة والطاقة والتجارة».
وأضاف: «هذه المبادرة جعلت الناس لا ينظرون للنهر ومياهه فحسب، بل إلي كيفية الاستفادة الإقليمية علي مستوي واسع من هذه المياه».
وأشار لاوش إلي أن الولايات المتحدة تعمل أيضاً علي مساعدة فلسطين وإسرائيل علي إدارة مصادر المياه منذ التسعينيات.


الاقتراح الأمريكي بتخزين مياه النيل في إثيوبيا مقبول فنياً.. وخبيث سياسياً

كتبمتولى سالم٢٧/٤/٢٠٠٧
اقتراح مسؤول إدارة قضايا المياه بالخارجية الأمريكية آرون ساليزبرج بأن تقوم مصر بتخزين حصتها من مياه نهر النيل في المرتفعات الإثيوبية بدلاً من بحيرة ناصر بسبب ارتفاع نسبة الفاقد من المياه في البحيرة إلي ٢٥% الناتج عن عمليات البخر.
والاقتراح يحمل في داخله رائحة الخبث الأمريكي، خاصة أن توقيته يأتي قبل اجتماع دول حوض النيل الشرقي «مصر وإثيوبيا والسودان» المقرر يوم الأحد المقبل، حيث يهدف من ورائه إثارة الخلاف بين دول حوض النيل، رغم أن مصر قطعت شوطاً كبيراً لترسيخ التعاون بين هذه الدول لدرجة أن الأمم المتحدة أعلنت أنه نموذج يحتذي به للتعاون علي الصعيد الدولي، لأن اتفاقه يقوم علي تقاسم المنافع، وأن يكون التعاون من أجل أن يربح الجميع ولا يوجد خاسر.
وعندما نحلل المقترحات الأمريكية نجد أنها مقبولة فنياً، وذلك بسبب انخفاض درجة الحرارة في إثيوبيا عن مصر ولكن الأزمة تكمن في تمويل دراسات إقامة سدود ضخمة في هذه الدولة، خاصة أن تكلفة أقل سد مائي ضخم تبلغ ما يقرب من ٥٠٠ مليون دولار، وهنا يكمن التساؤل: إذا كان الاقتراح الأمريكي يهدف إلي دعم التعاون، فمن الأولي أن تقترح أيضاً القيام بتمويل بناء هذه السدود بالتعاون المشترك مع دول حوض النيل طبقاً للاتفاقات الدولية المنظمة لأشكال التعاون في مثل هذه القضايا.
والأمر الثاني أن الطبيعة الطبوغرافية لإثيوبيا والتي يعلمها الأمريكيون تؤكد أن إقامة السدود في إثيوبيا تهدف لتوليد الكهرباء من خلال مجموعة سدود صغيرة، والأمر الثالث والذي أغفله المسؤول الأمريكي هو أن تكلفة نقل المياه من المرتفعات الإثيوبية من خلال هذه السدود مرتفعة مقارنة بنقل المياه من بحيرة ناصر إلي أراضي الدلتا والوادي وسيناء، بالإضافة إلي حاجة كل دولة إلي التحكم في المنصرف من المياه خلف السد المائي الخاص بها طبقاً للزراعات العقلية صيفاً أوشتاء.
كل هذه الأسباب تؤكد أن تخزين الحصص المائية المصرية خارج أراضيها سيكون محلاً للشك، ويصطدم بالعديد من المعوقات الأخري مثل النواحي الاقتصادية والسياسية ودور الدول الأخري صاحبة المصلحة في الإيقاع بين مصر ودول حوض النيل، رغم أنها وهذه الدول أوشكت جميعاً، ولأول مرة، علي التوصل لاتفاق تاريخي للتعاون في إدارة مياه نهر النيل لصالح شعوبها والحفاظ علي المكتسبات التاريخية.
وعلي المسؤول الأمريكي ألا ينفخ في الرماد حالياً، لأن مصر الآن علي أعتاب مرحلة جديدة من التعاون المثمر مع دول حوض النيل بعد تراجع الملفات الأخري، وبدلاً من المحاولة الأمريكية لإثارة الخلاف، عليها أن تنظر إلي نفسها من الداخل وتضع حلولاً لمشاكلها المائية مع كندا والمكسيك بسبب التحكم في فيضان الأنهار المشتركة مع هذه الدول، أو كما يقال: «اللي بيته من زجاج لا يقذف الآخرين بالحجارة».
وتحاول مصر دعم علاقاتها المائية مع دول حوض النيل العشر من خلال الدراسات المشتركة بين هذه الدول لتنفيذ مشروعات الرؤية المشتركة للاستفادة من الفواقد المائية لنهر النيل، والتي تصل إلي أكثر من ١٢٠٠ مليار متر مكعب من المياه سنوياً ويضيع معظمها في المستنقعات في السودان ودول حوض النيل الجنوبي.
وتقوم مصر حالياً بتنفيذ العديد من المشروعات المائية لتزويد القري والمدن المحرومة من مياه الشرب في دول مثل أوغندا وتنزانيا، وإقامة العديد من السدود الصغيرة لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية وفي إطار الاتفاق الشامل للتعاون بين دول حوض النيل حتي تكون مثالاً يحتذي به للتعاون في إدارة الأحواض المائية علي المستوي الدولي.
وتسعي مصر لاحتواء أي خلافات قد تنشأ نتيجة محاولات بعض الجهات الخارجية احتواء الدور المصري، رغم اجماع دول حوض النيل علي أهميته أي مشروعات مستقبلية للإطار المشترك في التعاون بين هذه الدول.


وكان الرد التالى للمهندس / atefhelal  

الأخ الفاضل الدكتور جمال 
إن مشكلة المياه هى أخطر المشاكل الإستراتيجية التى تواجهها مصر وتتعلق تعلقا وثيقا بأمنها القومى ، وحروب المياه قادمة لاشك فيها بين دول حوض النيل ، وهى حروبا متوقعة طالماأن الأصابع الأمريكية الصهيونية تندس وتحفر فى كل أمور إثيوبيا ... ونعلم أن 80% من حصة مصر من مياه النيل تأتينا من بحيرة تانا بإثيوبيا ...

وتعانى مصر حاليا من مجاعة مائية ، حيث أن حد الفقر المائى هو 1000 متر مكعب كمتوسط لنصيب الفرد ، ومتوسط نصيب الفرد فى مصر من كل مصادر المياه (مياه النيل والمياه الجوفية والأمطار وإعادة تدوير مياه الصرف الزراعى والصناعى والصحى) هى 800 مترمكعب طبقا لإحصائيات عام 2000 ...

أما بالنسبة للبخر فى بحيرة ناصر فلا يمثل مشكلة بالنسبة لدول حوض النيل ، فمعروف أن الإتجاه الغالب للرياح فى تلك المنطقة هى شمالية جنوبية ، أى أن البخر سوف يعود أمطارا إلى منابع النيل .. وماتعانى منه بحيرة السد حاليا هو ترسب كميات طمى رهيبة وراء السد العالى مما أنشأ جزرا كثيرة ببحيرة ناصر وأدى إلى تقليل السعة التخزينية وراء السد العالى ببحيرة ناصر بشكل ملحوظ ، وإذا استمر هذا الوضع دون علاج فسوف تنشأ دلتا جديدة خلف السد العالى تمتد إلى السودان ، وعندئذ يبدأ الجفاف والتصحر يمتد على طول المجرى من أسوان إلى البحر المتوسط على طول المجرى الحالى ، وأعلم أن وزارة الرى بدأت فى وضع حلول عملية لتلك المشكلة ... ومن المعروف أن هذه المشكلة تم دراستها كآثار جانبية للسد العالى مع بدء إنشائه ، والحلول معروفة ... المشكلة كما قال أحد الوزراء السابقين أن بطانية الدولة أصبحت غاية فى القصر .. إن هى أرادت أن تغطى الأرجل ومنطقة الفخذين ، تعرت البطن وتعرى الصدر والرأس ، والعكس بالعكس .. 
وربنا يستر فلا تتآكل تلك البطانية تماما ويتعرى جسد مصر كله ، فقد تفاقمت مشاكل مصر وأصبحت عبئا رهيبا ... فعلى سبيل المثال هناك حوالى 250 ألف فدان منتجة حاليا بطريق مصر إسكندرية الصحراوى ، تعتمد على المياه الجوفية ... ولكن منسوب المياه الجوفية بدأ يهبط بمعدلات سريعة ، بالإضافة إلى زيادة ملوحة المياه مما يهدد تلك الأرض جميعها بالتصحر ، صحيح هناك مشروعا لإنقاذها بمياه النيل من الرياح الناصرى ... ولكن موت ياحمار .. وأرجو أن لايموت الميتة التى أرادها له جحا.. 

وهذا تعليق لى   

الدكتور مهندس/ جمال الشربينى
هذا موضوع هام بالفعل  بل أهم المواضيع فهو يتعلق بحياتنا ومستقبل أولادنا . الأسافين الأمريكية وقبلها الإسرائيلية ومحاولتهم مع أثيوبيا إقامة سدود فى أرضها بغرض التنمية ليست خافية على أحد . اثيوبيا اليوم مخلب لأمريكا فى افريقيا وتقوم بنفس الدور القذر  التى تقوم به إسرائيل فى منطقتنا . فلن نستبعد إستجابتها للإغراءات الأمريكية وقبلها أحتجت دول من دول حوض النيل على حصتها من المياه . حرب المياه قادمة لا محالة كما قال المهندس عاطف . يجب أن نأخذ الأمور بجدية ويتحرك المسئولين تجاه دول حوض النيل . الحقيقة داخلنى شك كبير فى أن ملعوب يتم طبخه لنا خاص بالنيل والتقارير التى تظهر هذه الأيام عن أن النيل معرض للجفاف قد يكون لها علاقة بمحاولات أمريكا . أستأذنك فى نسخ الموضوع ونقله لموضوعى ( النيل شريان الحياة ) بقاعة مصر التى فى خاطرى بالرابط التالى

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

مشكور

----------


## المفكر

والدى الحبيب
اعلم مدى حبك لمصر وللنيل ومدى قلقك حول ما يرد بالصحف هذه الأيام من تعرض دلتا مصر ونهر النيل للمخاطر . دمت لنا بصحة

----------


## سيد جعيتم

فعلاً الحديث عن غرق دلتا نهر النيل أصبح شبه يومى .اكيد فيه حلول يمكن أن تتخذ أمام الشواطىء . . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

وسط الأنباء عن قرب جفاف النيل وزحف مياه البحر المتوسط على الدلتا جأنا فيضان هذا العام بالخي وقد نشرت جريدة الجمهورية اليوم الأحد 29/7/2007 خبر جيد عن الفيضان أنقله لكم 
متران فقط .. ويبدأ حساب حجم الفيضان
10 أيام مدة الرحلة من أعالي النيل لبنك مصر المائي

عصام الشيخ

يواصل فيضان النيل الجديد عطاءه.. بلغ منسوب المياه ببحيرة ناصر أمس 173 متراً و18 سنتيمترا بزيادة 20 سنتيمترا عن منسوب الخميس الماضي ولأول مرة يتخطي المنسوب حاجز هذا الرقم نتيجة تزايد معدلات سقوط الأمطار علي الهضبة الأثيوبية "النيل الأزرق" الذي يمد مصر ب85% من حصتها. 
ارتفع مخزون المياه بالبحيرة إلي 112 مليارمتر مكعب بعد صرف 240 مليون متر مكعب أمس خلف السد العالي لمواجهة الاحتياجات المائية لاغراض الزراعة والصناعة والشرب والملاحة بزيادة قدرها 20 مليونا عن نفس الفترة من العام الماضي. 
الدكتور حسين العطفي رئيس مصلحة الري ورئيس لجنة ايراد نهر النيل مشيرا إلي ان اللجنة قررت عقد اجتماعاتها بصفة أسبوعية. 
اتفق أعضاء اللجنة علي وضع كافة الاحتمالات لمواجهة الفيضان في حالة ارتفاع المنسوب فوق 179 متراً حيث يتم زيادة المنصرف خلف السد خاصة وانه تم إبلاغ المحافظات باتخاذ الاجراءات بالنسبة لجسور النيل والمجاري المائية الرئيسية والجزر. 
يؤكد المهندس طلعت عبدالعزيز رئيس هيئة السد العالي وخزان أسوان أن أمامنا 2 متر حتي نبدأ في حساب حجم الفيضان الجديد حيث يصل المنسوب بالبحيرة إلي 175 متراً بناء علي الاتفاقية المشتركة بين مصر والسودان عام 1959 والخاصة بحساب حصة الدولتين من المياه داخل البحيرة ثم نبدأ بعد ذلك في رصد المنسوب وتقدير حجم الفيضان. 
توقع ارتفاع المنسوب تدريجيا حتي نهاية موسم الفيضان في أكتوبر القادم حيث تستغرق رحلة وصول المياه من أعالي النيل وفي البحيرة حوالي 10 أيام في هذه الفترة من السنة بينما يظل الوارد لمصر من البحيرات الاستوائية طوال العام. 
أكد رئيس الهيئة أنه تم إجراء الصيانة الدورية التي تقوم بها الهيئة لبوابات السد العالي وخزان أسوان ومفيضات الطوارئ كما تم التنسيق مع قطاع توزيع المياه لتحديد حجم المنصرف يوميا من المياه خلف السد العالي لمواجهة الاحتياجات المائية المتزايدة. 
يقوم د. محمود أبوزيد هذا الأسبوع بجولة تفقدية لمنطقة السد العالي وخزان أسوان لمتابعة استعدادات الوزارة للفيضان علي الطبيعة. 
قال د. أبوزيد ان مصر لا تخشي الفيضانات العالية في ظل وجود السد العالي كما انه يصل تقرير يومي من بعثات الري المصرية بالسودان يتضمن مقاييس المناسيب علي محطات الرصد الممتدة علي طول النيل الأزرق والأبيض وأيضا النيل الرئيسي وهو ما يساعد علي وضع السيناريو الملائم في حالة زيادة ورود المياه إلي بحيرة ناصر

----------


## سيد جعيتم

رغم أن فيضان النيل هذا العام يبشر بالخير إلا أن اخبار غرق دلتا مصر تؤرقنى . واليكم ما جاء بجريدة الأهرام


  44091 ‏السنة 132-العدد 2007 اغسطس 25 ‏12 من شعبان 1428 هـ السبت 





  تحذير شديد اللهجة للمصريين‏:‏ أراضيكم ستغرق في نهاية القرن‏!‏

صرخة تحذير أطلقها بقوة البنك الدولي‏,‏ تقول‏:‏ حذار أيها المصريون‏..‏ بلدكم سيكون الأكثر تضررا بسبب ارتفاع درجة حرارة الكرة الأرضية‏,‏ وأوضح التقرير الصادر عن البنك أن زيادة الحرارة ستؤدي إلي ارتفاع مستوي المياه في البحار والمحيطات‏,‏ بما يهدد بإغراق مساحات شاسعة من المناطق الساحلية‏,‏ كالإسكندرية‏,‏ ومن ثم هجرة ملايين المصريين من أراضيهم‏,‏ وتأثر إنتاج المحاصيل الزراعية‏.‏

خبير البيئة المصري محمد الراعي من جامعة الإسكندرية‏,‏ قال لوكالة أنباء أسوشيتدبرس العالمية‏:‏ إن النتائج قد تكون كارثية علي دلتا النيل مع نهاية القرن الحالي‏,‏ ومعروف أن الدلتا يعيش فيها أكثر من ثلث سكان مصر‏,‏ وبالإضافة الي ذلك‏,‏ فإن العلماء يتوقعون ارتفاع مستوي المياه بالبحر المتوسط بمقدار يتراوح بين‏30‏ سنتيمترا ومتر كامل‏,‏ وسوف تتوغل المياه إلي أعماق بعيدة داخل الدلتا‏

كما ستغمر المياه الشواطئ الرملية التي تجتذب ملايين السائحين‏,‏ وستغرق الكنوز الأثرية التي لم يتم اكتشافها حتي الآن في بحر إسكندرية‏..‏ فماذا سنفعل لمواجهة هذه التوقعات؟‏!.‏

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ش أ - أكدت التقارير التى تلقاها الدكتور محمود أبو زيد وزير الموارد المائية والرى أن فيضان النيل هذا العام أصبح فى حالة استقرار بعد أن تراوحت الزيادة فى منسوب بحيرة ناصر ما بين 2 إلى 3 سنتمترات خلال الاسبوع الماضى. 

أكدت التقارير أنه بزيادة منسوب الفيضان بهذا المعدل حتى نهاية موسم الفيضان هذا العام فى 20 أكتوبر الحالى لم يصل معدل الفيضان إلى 180 مترا وهو المعدل الذى يتم عنده فتح مفيض توشكى وأن المعدل بهذه الزيادة لا يصل إلى أكثر من 179 مترا و 94 سنتيمترا وهو يحقق فيضان فوق المتوسط. 

فى هذا الإطار، أكد الدكتور محمود أبوزيد وزير الموارد المائية والرى فى تصريحات له اليوم الأحد أنه لا خطورة إطلاقا على جسم السد العالى من فيضان هذا العام، مشيرا إلى أن مفيض السد العالى والذى أنشىء لحماية السد العالى لا يفتح الا عند وصول منسوب المياه امام السد العالى إلى 182 مترا. 

وأوضح أبوزيد أن مفيض توشكى والذى تقرر افتتاحه عند منسوب 180 مترا و20 سنتيمترا هذا العام غير متوقع افتتاحه هذا العام فى حالة استمرار معدلات الزيادة مثل الأسبوع الماضى. 

وأكد أن المنصرف خلف السد العالى من مياه النيل مازال 230 مليون متر مكعب يوميا بزيادة 10 ملايين متر مكعب عن المنصرف الطبيعى الذى يتراوح فى حدود 220 مليون متر مكعب يوميا للوفاء باحتياجات الزراعات والصناعة وحاجة الشرب وتشغيل الملاحة بمجرى نهر النيل. 

من ناحية أخرى. أشار أبوزيد إلى أن تصدع أحد جسور الطريق الدائرى بمدينة ابو سمبل لارتفاع منسوب المياه ببحيرة ناصر إلى 179 مترا و68 سنتيمترا لا يعنى أى خطورة من فيضان هذا العام على امتداد نهر النيل سواء للمرافق أو الزراعات الشاطئية، نظرا لاتخاذ الوزارة وهيئة السد العالى وبحيرة ناصر كافة اجراءات الوقاية من الفيضان. 

يذكر أن مدينة أبو سمبل يحدها من ثلاثة جوانب مياه بحيرة ناصر باستثناء الحد البحرى والذى يقع به طريق اسوان ابو سمبل ومطار ابو سمبل وان هناك جسورا عديدة تصل المدينة ببعضها وخاصة بالنسبة للتوسعات العمرانية فى مدينة ابو سمبل لارتباطها المباشر بمشروع توشكى.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

نهر النيل يخترق القاهرة على مقربة من أهرامات الجيزة (أ ب)أظهرت وثائق نشرت للمرة الاولى أمس، أن بريطانيا أعدّت خطة سرية لقطع تدفق مياه نهر النيل لكسر شوكة الزعيم المصري الراحل جمال عبد الناصر قبل أسابيع من أزمة السويس في عام 1956.
وكان القادة العسكريون البريطانيون يأملون عرقلة الاقتصاد المصري وزيادة الضغوط على عبد الناصر، بعدما أمّم القناة، وهي الوصلة الاستراتيجية بين البحر المتوسط والبحر الاحمر.
وطلب رئيس الوزراء البريطاني آنذاك، السير انتوني ايدن، رؤية الخطة قبل ستة أسابيع من “العدوان الثلاثي”، عندما حاولت القوات البريطانية والفرنسية، بالتنسيق مع إسرائيل، استعادة قناة السويس.
وقالت وزارة الدفاع البريطانية إن الخطة كانت ستصيب محاصيل الارز والقطن، لكنها لن تسبب مجاعة.
وجاء في وثيقة وزارة الدفاع، التي لا تحمل توقيعاً بل ختم “سري للغاية”، أن “أي اقتراح بشأن تقييد تدفق مياه النيل سيكون له آثار نفسية قوية”.
واقترحت خطة قطع تدفق مياه النيل، التي نشرها الارشيف الوطني في لندن، وقف التدفق عند سد مساقط أوين في اوغندا. وكان من المفترض أن تقلّص بريطانيا، بموجب الخطة، مستويات تدفق المياه في النيل الأبيض بنسبة 78 في المئة.
وتنقل الوثيقة عن المسؤول البريطاني جون هانت قوله انه “ربما كان من الممكن نشر الأنباء بين المصريين الأكثر أمّية بأنه اذا لم يتراجع عبد الناصر، فإن بريطانيا ستقطع تدفق مياه النيل”. وقال: كانت ستكون هناك “عواقب وخيمة” في اوغندا وكينيا وتنجانيقا تشمل فيضانات وقطع الكهرباء.
وتخلت بريطانيا عن الخطة لأسباب، منها أنها ستفتت الاتفاق الدولي وتثير ردود فعل عنيفة وتضر بالمستعمرات البريطانية المطلة على النيل.
وبعد اسابيع من قراءة ايدن للاقتراح، شاركت قوات بريطانية في محاولة لاستعادة قناة السويس. واعترض الرئيس الاميركي آنذاك دوايت ايزنهاور على الغزو وأمرت الامم المتحدة بانسحاب مهين.
وغيّرت هذه الازمة ميزان القوة في الشرق الاوسط، وأكدت تراجع النفوذ البريطاني والفرنسي في المنطقة.
(أ ف ب، يو بي آي)

----------


## سيد جعيتم

بعض الصور  القديمة المتعلقة بالنيل

خزان أسوان


اثار فرعونية يحيطها النيل فى ايام الفيضان قبل بناء السد العالى

التمثالين بعد أنحصار الفيضان

السقا زمان لما كان الناس بتشرب من النيل قبل ما المصانع تصب مخلفاتها فيه


الهرم والنيل

كورنيش النيل أيام زمان

جمع البطيخ على ضفاف النيل


جمع القصب على ضفاف النيل

حلاوة وجمال النيل فى الأقصر

----------


## سيد جعيتم

كنت أتمنى أن يصل منسوب المياه ببحيرة السد العالى إلى ما فوق 180.50 حتى يتم فتح مفيض توشكى الذى يحمل الخير لمنطقة المفيض ولكنها إرادة الله ورحمته بالمتضررين من الفيضان بالدول الأخرى . كما أعلنت مصر أنها  ستعوض المتضررين من الفيضان واليكم ما جاء بالأهرام المصرية اليوم الخميس 25/10/2007

تعويض المضارين من ارتفاع منسوب المياه
تخفيض التصرفات المائية بما يتماشي مع الاحتياجات بعد انحسار الفيضان



بدأت وزارة الموارد المائية والري في تخفيض التصرفات المائية بما يتماشي مع الاحتياجات وغسيل المجاري المائية‏,‏ وذلك بعد استقرار تصرفات النهر عند أسوان وبدء انحسار حدة الفيضان‏,‏ حيث بلغ منسوب المياه في بحيرة ناصر أمس‏180,10‏ متر بارتفاع قدره سنتيمترا‏.‏ قياسا بمنسوب امس الأول‏.‏ 

دامت مصر بخير .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

خريطة توضح موقع قناة مفيض توشكي والمنخفض 

مفيض توشكي قاهر الفيضان.. صمام امان السد العالي قال عنه الاستاذ الراحل جمال حمدان في كتابه شخصية مصر في الجزء الثالث شخصية مصر التكاملية أن مشروع مفيض توشكي يجب ألا يكون مجرد مصرف جانبي صحراوي للتخلص من المياه الزائدة.. ذلك أن المعني الحقيقي لبعض مشاكل السد العالي الحالية وآثاره الجانبية هو أولا أن بمصر حاليا بصفة مؤقتة مياها أكثر مما تحتاج أوتستعمل. وثانيا هو أنه تجري الان في النيل مياه أكثر مما يتحمل ومما ينبغي والحل البديهي هو شق نهر جديد إن سماه البعض مفيض توشكي فإن البعض الآخر يفضل أن يكون نهر الصعيد الغربي ومنطق العالم اليوم في الانهار هو مضاعفتها وتوسيع أوديتها بشق فروع جديدة منها.. وبصفة عامة مباشرة يقول جمال حمدان أنه آن الآوان لكي نفكر جديا ولم لا؟ في تغيير جذري لجغرافية الوادي بالصعيد وذلك بإزدواجية أو تثنيته إن استحال تثليثه ليصبح الصعيد صعيدين وليتحول الوادي من خط أحادي إلي أرض النهرين بفضل مياه الفيضان.. مياه النيل أيضا.
فما هي قصة 'قاهر الفيضان'.. مفيض توشكي التي ينتظر الجميع نفتح الشباك ولا نقفله:

في البداية يقول الدكتور محمود ابوزيد وزير الموارد المائية والري أنه بعد الانتهاء من بناء السد العالي ومراجعة حساباته وتصميماته النظرية علي الورق ومحاكاتها بالواقع علي الطبيعة تمثلت عبقرية مهندس الري المصري في بناء السد العالي في سبق الزمن وتصور الحدث فيضانات خطيرة وعالية كأكبر فيضان حدث مثل عام .1878
واستغرق التفكير وتطرق لتوفير عوامل الامان والحماية لجسم السد العالي والمنشآت الملحقة به وكذا الاعمال الصناعية المقامة علي النيل من قناطر وأفمام وهدارات ولتجنب التأثيرات السلبية عند صرف كميات كبيرة من المياه عبر مفيض الطواريء بالسد العالي نفسه كالنحر والتهايل.
فكر المهندس المصري في بناء وإنشاء مفيض طبيعي آخر وغير صناعي عند توشكي لتصريف مياه الفيضانات العالية الزائدة في منخفضات توشكي البالغ عددها أربعة والتي تبلغ سعتها استيعاب نحو 120 مليار مترمكعب من المياه .

هجوم ورفض

ويشير الوزير إلي أنه علي ما يبدو أن مسألة الهجوم والرفض التي نري بعضها اليوم لبعض المشروعات القومية الكبري كانت قائمة منذ القدم حيث واجه فكر المهندس المصري لإنشاء مفيض توشكي هجوما كبيرا بحجة أنه لا يمكن لبحيرة السد العالي البالغ مساحتها 6500 كيلو مترمربع هذه أن تمتليء بالماء أبدا؟ أو أنه ليس من الاقتصاد أن ينفذ مشروع باهظ ليظل مجرد إحتياطي منتظر دون أن يزدوج باستغلال آخر يضاعف من جدواه الاقتصادية.
ونعود مرة أخري ليس لعبقرية مهندس الري المصري فقط ولكن للتصميم والإرادة التي درج عليها المصري الجاد حيث بدأت الدراسات الفنية والبحث علي الطبيعة حتي و جد منخفض كبير تصل مساحته الي 6000 كيلو متر مربع بأعماق تصل إلي 100 متر بالصحراء الغربية علي بعد 40 كيلو مترا من خزان السد العالي قرب بلدة توشكي.
وبدأ التنفيذ علي الرغم من الهجوم الكاسح المتوالي علي المشروع خلال الفترة من عام 1974 وحتي مارس 1982 بتكلفة بلغت وقتها 48 مليون جنيه بهدف حماية مجري النيل من النحر المتوقع بعد إنشاء السد العالي وإمرار المياه الرائقة الزائدة عن الاحتياجات في حالة ورود فيضانات عالية ووصول السعة الحية في بحيرة السد لدرجة الملء عند منسوب 175 مترا في هذا الوقت.
وتشاء الظروف ان يستخدم مفيض توشكي بعد 14 عاما من إنشائه عند تصريف مياه الفيضان الزائدة في عام 1996 وإن كانت قليلة والتي شهد الرئيس مبارك إطلاقها في احتفال كبير في حياة الراحل الدكتور محمد عبدالهادي راضي وزير الري الاسبق.
ثم توالي بعد ذلك استخدام المفيض في تصريف المياه الزائدة في فيضانات 97 و 98 و 2001 و 2002 بإجمالي كميات مياه استقبلها بلغت 42 مليار متر مكعب.
أكد الوزير أنه لولا صرف هذه المياه خلال مفيض توشكي والتصرفات الاضافية في النيل عبر مفيض طواريء السد نفسه لتجاوزت مناسيب المياه في بحيرة السد العالي 183 مترا بكثير.

استراتيجية مفيض توشكي

اتجه التفكير لدي خبراء الري في إطار استراتيجية لمفيض توشكي بأن يتحول المفيض من مجرد مفيض إحتياطي لبحيرة ناصر إلي بحيرة إبنه وفرعية لها أي من مفيض للسد العالي إلي سد عالي آخر وأصغر تكميلي أو جانبي يخفف الضغط عليه.
ويقول الدكتور ضياء الدين القوصي خبير المياه العالمي أن موضوع صرف مياه الفيضان هذا العام مثلا إن حدث والاعوام السابقة الي منخفض توشكي موضوع يستحق ان يعرف المجتمع أبعاده لما للماء العذب من أهمية.
وبداية يشير القوصي إلي أن السد العالي كمنشأ هندسي له حدود عند تصميمه علي أساسها تضع تصورا لأعلي منسوب يمكن أن تصل إليه المياه كنهاية للمخزون الحي في بحيرة ناصر وهو 178 مترا فوق منسوب سطح البحر.
وينحصر هذا المخزون الحي بين المنسوب السابق وسقف المخزون الميت أسفله وهو 145 مترا فوق سطح البحر.
وبين هذين المنسوبين تكون كمية المياه المختزنة في البحيرة حوالي 90 مليار متر مكعب.
إلا أن ذلك لا يعني أن الارتفاع عن منسوب 178 مترا فيه أضرار بالسد ولكنه يعتبر بالضرورة أن الوصول إليه يبدأ عنده دق ناقوس الخطر فيكون التنبيه والاستعداد بإعتبار هذا المنسوب هو 'منسوب الرؤية' التي يجب بعدها أن نري جيدا ماذا نفعل لحماية السد العالي من توالي ارتفاع المناسيب بعدها.
ويكمل القوصي حديثه أن منسوب الخطر الذي حدده تصميم السد العالي فهو منسوب 182 مترا فوق منسوب سطح البحر وهذا هو المنسوب الذي يهدد الكيان الانشائي لجسم السد من ناحية ويؤثر من ناحية أخري علي الاراضي التي تقع جنوب السد وأهمها المأهول بالسكان مثل وادي حلفا في السودان الشقيق.
وقد يذهب البعض إلي أن هذا المنسوب هو 183 وليس 182 لهذا السبب كان تزويد جسم السد ببوابات فائض تبدأ في العمل عندما يتجاوز المنسوب 178 مترا.
ويضيف أن ملء بحيرة ناصر بدأ عقب الانتهاء من إنشاء السد العالي في منتصف الستينات ونتيجة لمرور حوض النيل بعدد من سنوات الايراد المرتفع للفيضان وصل المنسوب في عام 1977 إلي 177 مترا و 50 سنتيمترا فوق منسوب سطح البحر.
وهنا توقف المهندسون المصريون ليسألوا: ماذا لو توالت هذه الفيضانات المرتفعة وكيف سيكون التصرف في مياهها؟
وكان الجواب هو صرف المياه من بوابات المفيض الموجودة بجسم السد البالغ عددها 30 بوابة. إلا أن الرد جاء بأن هذه البوابات تعمل بالطاقة الكهربائية وبها أجزاء ميكانيكية وقد يحدث لأي سبب انقطاع في الكهرباء أو خلل ميكانيكي في وقت قد يكون حرجا مما يجعل من غير الميسور التصرف في المياه ومن ثم يبدأ تراكمها أمام السد وزيادة المنسوب عن حد الامان.
كذلك فإن صرف المياه خلف السد العالي إلي النيل داخل البلاد تحكمه قواعد لا يمكن تجاوز معدلاتها إلا بعد القبول بالإضرار بالكثيرمن الاراضي والمنشآت التي تقع علي مناسيب منخفضة من جانب النهر.
خصوصا أن التعدي من الكثيرين قد طال العديد من المواقع التي تصبح في مثل هذه الحالات في غير مأمن من الغمر بالمياه.
من هذا المنطلق بدأ التفكير في إنشاء مخرج للمياه يستخدم في حالات الطواريء ولا تحكمه أي قرارات أو أنشطة بشرية قد تكون صائبة ولكنها أيضا تحتمل الخطأ.
ويقول الدكتور حسين العطفي وكيل وزارة الموارد المائية والري ورئيس مصلحة الري أن العمل بدأ في إنشاء قناة مفيض وهدار توشكي في نهاية السبعينات وانتهي العمل بهما في بداية الثمانينات.
وأمكن من خلالها توصيل بحيرة ناصر إلي منخفض توشكي الذي يمكنه إحتواء ما يزيد عن مائة مليار متر مكعب من المياه عن طريق قناة صناعية تعتبر إمتدادا لخور توشكي الذي يتصل بشكل طبيعي بالبحيرة.
وأقيم في بداية هذه القناة هدار لضبط منسوب المياه قبل إنسيابها وأيضا تحديد كمية المياه المناسبة بقياس إرتفاع المياه فوق عتبة الهدار.
ولم يعمل المشروع قبل عام 1996 عندما تسرب جزء بسيط من المياه فوق عتبة الهدار واعتبر الحدث بشارة خير تعكس الانتقال من عصر الندرة إلي الوفرة المائية.
ويقول المهندس طلعت محمد عبدالعزيز الضريبي رئيس هيئة السد العالي الاسبق ورئيس هيئة مشروعات الصرف المغطي أن صرف المياه الزائدة عن منسوب 178 مترا فوق سطح البحر من البحيرة إلي منخفض توشكي ليس ضربا من ضروب الترف وإنما هو ضرورة تحكمها الاسس الهيدروليكية والانشائية في تصميم السد العالي.
وأن صرف المياه الزائدة عن نفس المنسوب '178 مترا' إلي نهر النيل خلف السد العالي تحكمه أيضا إعتبارات أهمها قدرة مجري النهر وفرعيه وشبكة الترع التي تتغذي منها جميعا ولا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال تجاوز هذه القدرة بدون الاضرار أو القبول بالاضرار ببعض الاراضي والمنشآت علي حواف هذه المجاري المائية.
وأوضح ان ظاهرة صرف المياه إلي مفيض توشكي قد تتكرر لسنوات عديدة أو قليلة لا يعلم مداها إلا الله الذي ينزل الغيث علي منابع النيل في هضبة البحيرات الاستوائية والهضبة الأثيوبية التي تمد النيل بإيراده السنوي من مياه الفيضان.

تجديد عذوبة النيل

بالإضافة إلي ان المياه التي تصرف برفق إلي نهر النيل وفروعه وشبكة الري من الترع والمصارف المتصلة إذا كانت زائدة عن الحاجة لا يمكن اعتبارها فاقدا. لأن هذه الكميات من المياه تقوم بمهمة جوهرية وقومية.. هي تجديد عذوبة مياه النيل وغسيل المجاري المائية والتخلص من المياه الآسنة منها بدفعها إلي البحر الأبيض المتوسط. وهي ضرورة ملحة أمام التلوث الذي بات يهدد نوعية المياه في النيل حتي لو تكررت كل عام فهي تعمل علي تحسين نوعية المياه ورفع مستوي عذوبتها وتخليصها من الكثير من الملوثات والسموم التي تتراكم خلال سنوات التحكم الشديد في إغلاق حوض النيل داخل مصر من السد العالي حتي البحر الأبيض المتوسط الذي هو مغلق أصلا والتشدد في عدم إهدار أي كمية من الماء العذب بصرفها إلي البحر.
ومن جانبه يقول المهندس محمد رضا البنداري رئيس الهيئة المصرية العامة للسد العالي وخزان أسوان أن المياه التي تصرف إلي مفيض توشكي والتي ستزداد قيمتها بلاشك بعد الانتهاء من المشروع القومي لتنمية جنوب الوادي بتوشكي لاستصلاح 540 ألف فدان بالمنطقة ليس فقط في إمكانية توصيل هذه المياه لأراضي المشروع ولكن أيضا في زراعة الأراضي علي حواف هذا المنخفض والتي تصل إلي درجة من الاستواء وانخفاض المناسيب ما يجعل زراعتها ذات جدوي اقتصادية مرتفعة.
وأضاف البنداري انه مع القول أن أحدا لا يستطيع الجزم بالوقت الذي ستظل فيه مناسيب المياه في المنخفض مرتفعة بما يسمح بالري في إطار اقتصادي لأن ذلك يتوقف علي ما ستأتي به الفيضانات القادمة.
وأشار إلي ان الاستفادة من مياه منخفض توشكي واردة ألا تكون للزراعة فقط بل انها يمكن أن تكون صناعية خاصة في مجال استخدام الخامات المحلية وأهمها الطفلة الصحراوية التي تدخل في صناعة الطوب والسيراميك والبورسلين والمنتجات الفخارية.
ويقول البنداري رئيس هيئة السد العالي ان مفيض توشكي عبارة عن قناة تصل ما بين بحيرة السد العالي ومنخفضات توشكي الأربعة جنوب السد بحوالي 250 كيلومترا.
وأن هذا الموقع اختير بعد العديد من الدراسات الهندسية والمساحية .
ويصل منسوب المياه عند بداية قناة المفيض إلي 178 مترا فوق سطح البحر يصل عند نهايتها إلي 175 مترا. وتسمح القناة في الوقت الحالي بإمرار تصرفات مياه يومية 250 مليون متر مكعب عند وصول المنسوب في البحيرة إلي 182 مترا. بحيث تتجه إلي المنخفضات الأربعة تلقائيا عبر قناة المفيض عبر هدار خرساني طوله 32 مترا و60 سنتيمترا لتتدفق المياه في هدوء داخل مجري القناة.
وتصل المياه أولا المنخفض رقم 1 ثم المنخفض الثاني قادمة من قناة توصيل مكشوفة من البحيرة وفرع ثاني لقناة أخري موصل لمنخفص رقم 3 منخفض رقم .4 وقد تم توصيل جميع هذه المنخفضات ببعضها البعض عن طريق حفر قناة اتصال بين المنخفضين 1 و3 وأخري بين المنخفضين 2، 4 لزيادة السعة التخزينية للمنخفضات التي أصبحت بمثابة منخفض واحد مساحته 6000 كيلومتر مربع بأعماق 100 متر يمكن لها أن تستوعب 120 مليار متر مكعب.
ويضيف المهندس حسن عثمان المدير التنفيذي لمشروع تطوير مفيض توشكي ان وزارة الموارد المائية والري اعتمدت مشروعا كبيرا لتطوير المفيض يتكلف ملايين الجنيهات.
يتضمن المشروع 4 مراحل عمل تستهدف جميعها توسيع وتعميق قناة مفيض توشكي لزيادة حجم المنصرف لمنخفضات توشكي عبر القناة من 150 مليون متر مكعب في اليوم إلي 306 ملايين متر مكعب.
ويؤكد حسن عثمان ان هذا المشروع يؤدي لإضافة سعة تخزينية إضافية لبحيرة ناصر من فم قناة المفيض عند الكيلو 80،50 من خور توشكي بطول القناة البالغ 20 كيلومترا ومنها للمنخفضات البالغ مساحتها 6000 كيلومتر مربع بأعماق 100 متر لتكون لدينا بحيرة ثانية إضافية للتخزين فيها داخل أراضينا في حالة امتلاء بحيرة ناصر وتوالي فيضانات عالية بدلا من إهدار المياه التي نحتاج لكل قطرة منها مستقبلا.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[frame="7 80"]مصطفي طلبة: البحر المتوسط سيغرق ربع الدلتا وقري الساحل الشمالي و٤٠% من الإنتاج الصناعي

  كتب  أميرة صالح وأسامة صلاح ومحمد كامل    ١٤/١١/٢٠٠٧ 


طلبة 
أكد الدكتور مصطفي كمال طلبة، المساعد السابق للأمين العام للأمم المتحدة للبيئة، صحة تحذيرات الخبراء بشأن غرق دلتا النيل بسبب ارتفاع سطح البحر، علي إثر الارتفاع المتزايد في درجات الحرارة، مؤكدا أن ارتفاع منسوب البحر المتوسط من ٣٠ إلي ٤٠ سنتيمترا سيؤدي إلي غرق ربع الدلتا، مشيرا إلي أن شاطئ الاسكندرية يهبط بمعدل ٢ ملليمتر سنويا في منطقة تضم ٤٠% من الانتاج الصناعي المصري.

وتساءل الدكتور طلبة، في الندوة التي عقدها معهد التخطيط أمس، عن الخطط التي أعدتها الدولة لنقل السكان إلي مناطق آمنة وقت الخطر، وترحيل هذه الصناعات إلي الداخل، وقال إن الخطر يهدد القري السياحية في الساحل الشمالي أيضا.

واقترح طلبة الحصول علي قرض من البنك الدولي لتنفيذ مشروع تغطية قنوات المياه في الأراضي الزراعية، لتوفير مليون فدان صالحة للزراعة، وتخصيص محصولها للتصدير لسداد القرض بسرعة.

ولفت إلي أن السبب في التلوث البيئي ليس الغني فقط ولكن الفقر والجهل وقال إن من الأخطار المحدقة بالبيئة، الاستغلال غير الرشيد للمياه في مصر، مؤكدا أن الاستغلال الرشيد للموارد البيئية هو الضمان لاستمرار الحياة علي الأرض.

وذكر الدكتور طلبة أن السحابة السوداء ستظل موجودة، ولن تختفي، ولن يكون مصدرها حرق قش الأرز فقط لأنها موجودة بفعل عوامل مساعدة مثل عوادم السيارات، ودخان المصانع، خاصة الأسمنت، مشيرا إلي أن حرق قش الأرز مسؤول عن ٥% فقط من المشكلة.


[/frame]

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ سيد:
موضوع جميل ومعلومات وافية جداااا ..
بجد كل موضوع لحضرتك لازم بطلع منه بمعلومات جديدة أول مرة بعرفها..فلك جزيل الشكر
يسلم مجهودك الجامد ده  :f:  وفى أنتظار المزيد من مواضعيك المفيدة..

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ابنتى الفاضلة / سوما
اشكرك على مجاملتك اللطيفة . سعيد بمرورك . النيل يا ابنتى يعامل أسواء معاملة والبحر المالح يزحف ليبتلع الدلتا والمسئولين عندنا يرون عكس ما يراه العلماء . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أشتقت إلى النيل وغلى شاطئه فمررت من هنا
أشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أشتقت إلى النيل وغلى شاطئه فمررت من هنا
> أشكركم ودمتم بخير


ونحن إشتقنا إليك كثيرا يا والدى الحبيب ولمشاركاتك وموضوعاتك الجميلة
جزاك الله على الموضوع الجميل
كنت قد قرأت جانبا منه فى الماضى وأعجبت به كثيرا
وسأعود له من حين لأخر 
فأنا من عشاق النيل ومنظره البديع
سننتظرك دائما يا أستاذ سيد 
فلا تطيل غيابك عنا
تحياتى لك وللأسرة الكريمة
 :f:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

بارك الله فيك ابنى العزيز / المهندس / احمد ناصر
الحقيقة سأجعل موضوع النيل شريان الحياة هو سندى فيما سأكتبه عن نهر النيل فى موضوع جدى أخناتون وخلق الكون وسيكون بالموضوع قصص كثيرة فيما بعد
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

للرفع لأهمية الموضوع حالياً

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*العلاقات المصرية الأثيوبية* *1-          * *من منتصف** القرن**ا لتاسع عشر وحتى نشوب الحرب الايطالية الأثيوبية سنة** 1935*
 *أشتق اسم أثيوبيا من الترجمة لكلمة (كوش** Kush)* *المصرية من اللغة اليونانية**الى اللغة الاثيوبية القديمة (الجعيز) والتي ترجمت ب**(Iteypeya)* *ومن هذا**أطلق على البلاد. وقد ظهر هذا الاسم في الترجمة الأمهرية للمخطوطات**القديمة. وهناك أسطورة تقول بأن حام أنجب كوش وكوش أنجب أيتوبيس** Aethiopis* *وعلى اسمه تسمت البلاد حتى هذا اليوم. ودفن في المكان الذي قامت فيه اكسيوم**نسبة الى ابنه** Aksumaui* *وكان الاسم الغالب هو الحبش المشتق منه الحبشة**.* *ويرجع إلى اسم قبيلة سامية اسمها حبشات استقرت في البلاد وجاءت من جنوب**جزيرة العرب وأصبحوا سادة البلاد غير المحبوبين من الأهالي ولذلك فضلوا**الاسم القديمة أثيوبيا**.* *توحدت أثيوبيا عام 1855 وكانت قبل ذلك التاريخ**مقسمة إلى مقاطعات وعادت السلطة الدينية كاملة للمطران المصري الأنبا سلامة الثالث الذي**مر بظروف عصيبة قبل هذا التاريخ، وكان  عام* *1935 بداية لمرحلة**جديدة  في العلاقات بين مصر وإثيوبيا خاصة بعد احتلال ايطاليا لأثيوبيا، فقد  ارتبطت مصر في سياستها الخارجية مع السياسة البريطانية و تعتبر سنة 1935  مقدمة لانفصال الكنيسة الأثيوبية عن الكنيسة المصرية، كما**تعتبر هذه السنة، نهاية للعلاقات الثقافية بين البلدين والتي بدأت في سنة**1907**.* *وساءت العلاقات المصرية الإثيوبية منذ عهد محمد على باشا بعد أن رسخت السيادة المصرية على**موانئ مصوع وسواكن وحاول أن يحتل**بربره سنة 1821، كما تفاوض مع سلطان لحج في جنوب شبه الجزيرة العربية لكي**يحصن ميناء عدن الاستراتيجي التابع له ، واستولى أسطول محمد علي على**الموانئ الهامة في اليمن على البحر الأحمر، ووضع بها حاميات قوية ولم يبق**من الموانئ الهامة سوى عدن التي استطاع الانجليز احتلالها، وبذلك**استطاع محمد علي أن ينشر نفوذه على الساحل الآسيوي للبحر الأحمر ،. كما**أنه فتح السودان وضم إقليم التاكه، وبذلك أصبح الساحل الأفريقي للبحر**الأحمر خاضعا لمصر، وأصبح هناك أيضا حدود مشتركة بين أثيوبيا من جهتي**الشمال والغرب، وتاخمت ولايتي تيجري من الشمال وجندر من الغرب ، ولقد**ذكر أحد الرحالة الأجانب أن محمد علي يطمع في فتح أثيوبيا حتى يكون سيدا**على وادي النيل كله من مصبه إلى منبعه ن على أن الحملة على السودان لم**تتعد في فتحها أبعد من دنقلة وبربر وشندي وسنار وكردفان. وربما كان**لتحذيرا القنصل البريطاني العام في مصر اثر في أن محمد علي لم يفتح أثيوبيا**.* *ويذكر استمرار حرب الحدود بين مصر (مصر والسودان) وأثيوبيا لفترات طويلة*  *في أواخر عهد منليك**الثاني إمبراطور أثيوبيا، بدأت العلاقات الدينية تهتز مع مصر بسبب رغبة**الأثيوبيين في السيطرة على دير السلطان ثم استقلت أثيوبيا عن الكنيسة المصرية في عصر الإمبراطور**هيلاسلاسى.* *، وتحسنت العلاقة بين مصر وأثيوبيا بعد الاحتلال البريطاني لمصر ومع بداية**القرن العشرين بدأت مرحلة جديدة يشوبها العلاقات الطيبة بين البلدين، فقد**وقعت في سنة 1902 معاهدة بين مصر وبريطانيا، أصبح للأخيرة نفوذ قوي لدى**بلاط  منليك إمبراطور أثيوبيا، ووقفت مصر بجانب الإمبراطور هيلاسياسى  في من أجل  حفاظه على استقلال بلده ضد الأطماع الايطالية التوسعية**.*  *ومصر هى التى أدخلت التعليم المدني لأول**مرة في أثيوبيا. فقد أسست  مدرستي منليك الثاني وهرر**.*  *ملحوظة:*
*كانت هناك أسطورة قديمة فى أثيوبيا تقول، أنه سوف يظهر**ملك أثيوبي من سلالة سليمان، و يعترف به كأعظم شخص على الأرض، وتمتد سطوته**على كل أثيوبيا ومصر، وسيكون سيف مصلت على الكافرين خارج فلسطين ويطهر**القدس ويخلصها من المسلمين، ويحتل عرش سليمان الحكيم، ويدعى تيودوروس** Theodora (23).* *ولذلك فقد كان تيودورالذى وحد أثيوبيا عام 1855 يطمح إلى أن يوقع هزيمة ساحقة**بالمصريين في السودان، ثم يحول مياه النيل إلى مجرى آخر ليتم له خراب مصر**وإخضاعها*  
*معاهدة سنة 1902*

*وفي أثناء زيارة مطران أثيوبيا لمصر، وقعت معاهدة 15 مايو سنة 1902 بين**بريطانيا وأثيوبيا وكانت بريطانيا بصفتها دولة محتلة لمصر ترعى مصالح مصر في تحديد الحدود**بينها وبين أثيوبيا، وحقوقها التاريخية والطبيعية في منابع النيل**وتعهدا الإمبراطور منليك**بعدم التدخل في فيضان وتدفق النيل من بلاده إلى السودان ومصر الا بعد**موافقتها، وقد احتج  خديوي مصر على عدم حضور مندوبه للتوقيع على هذه المعاهدة،**وعلى اعتبار أن للسودان صفة قائمة بذاتها في نظام إدارته تخول له التعاقد**أو الاتفاق باسمه*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*يسعى الصهاينة لترويج خرافة تقول إن الدم اليهودي يسرى فى عروق "منليك" وهو أول حاكم إثيوبي ، وانه ينحدر من صلب نبيالله سليمان عليه السلام وأنه أبن الملكة سبأ التى يسميها الأحباش "ماكدا" وهو جد الأحباشن , وان قومية (أمهرا) ينتمون إلى سلالة سيدنا سليمان وهى القومية التي ينتمي إليها الأباطرة الذين حكمواإثيوبيا وآخرهم الإمبراطور "هيلا سيلاسى"والذى أطلق علي نفسه لقب "أسد يهوذا" * 
* الأساطير الحبشية تؤكد أن الوصايا العشر مخبأة فى جبال الحبشة وعليهتخرج جميع كنائس الحبشة تابوت يدعون أنه لسيدنا سليمان،ويطاف به حول المدن الرئيسية وهى طقوس تمارس حتى اليوم.*
*ثم لا ننسي يهود الفلاشا مور والتي تعنىبالعبرية "الهائم على وجهه" أو "المهاجر"، ومركزهم الرئيسى فى إثيوبيا فىإقليم أمهرا وتحديدًا فى مدينة "غوندار" فى شمال شرق إثيوبيا   ، وتطلق هذهالمجموعة على نفسها "أبناء إبراهيم" و"بيت إسرائيل".


*
*وقد استغلت إسرائيل تلك الأسطورة، فى توطيدالعلاقات مع إثيوبيا التى تناصب مصر والعرب والمسلمين العداء.

النيل مربط الفرس لذا دأبت تل أبيب إرسال شركاتها لإقامة استثمارات ضخمة في منابع النيل اعتبارا من ثمانينات القرن الماضي ،وأرسلت خبراءلكل من إثيوبيا وأوغندا لإجراء أبحاث تستهدف إقامة مشروعات للرىعلى النيل تستنزف 7 مليارات متر مكعب أو 20% من وارد النيل إلى مصر، وذلكعلى الرغم من انتفاء الحاجة إلى مشاريع رى مائية فى أوغندا التى تتلقىأمطارا استوائية تبلغ سنويا 114 مليار متر مكعب.
كما أمدت إسرائيل إثيوبيا بالأسلحة والمعدات العسكريةوالذخائر، وقدمت لها دعمًا فى المجال الأمني وحرب العصابات، فضلا عن تدريبالطيارين الإثيوبيين بالقوات الجوية الإسرائيلية ، وقد كشف مارك برترامب الخبير العسكرى والاستراتيجى الأمريكى، أن إسرائيلقامت بتطوير قواعدها الحربية فى عدد من الدول الصديقة لها، ومن بينهاإثيوبيا، وقال برترامب فى مقابلة مع قناة "سكاى نيوز" الأمريكية: "إسرائيل نصبتقاعدة صواريخ حديثة فى مواجهة مصر والسعودية، رغم ارتباطها بمعاهدة سلام معمصر، وعدم وجود نزاعات مسبقة مع السعودية".
وأضاف: "الدولة العبرية وضعت فى القاعدة الإثيوبية ثلاث بطاريات صواريختقليدية، إضافة إلى بطارية صواريخ من طراز "أريحا" القادر على حمل رءوسنووية وهى صناعة أمريكية".
وعندما اكتمل التخطيط الصهيوني ألثيوبى  بدأ اللعب بورقة مياها لنيل مع مصر*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*نعود للازمة الحقيقية التي نواجهها وسنشعر بوطأتها في القريب العاجل عندما تشح المياه الواردة للنيل السعيد خاصة بعد اكتمال سد النهضة الإثيوبي وقد قال الأستاذ الدكتور نادر نور الدين أستاذ الموارد المائية والأراضي كلية* *الزراعة جامعة القاهرة أنها أهم المشكلات* *التي تواجهه مصر في هذه الفترة الحرجة وخطورة إنشاء مثل هذه السدود علي* *منابع النيل الأزرق تنذر بإبادة جماعية للشعب المصري* 
*أرى اننا نتحرك حالياً ولكننا نتحرك بدون دراسة فقد استمعت لأحد السادة الخبراء عندما قال دعينا في رئاسة الجمهورية لمناقشة الموضوع ثم بعدها ناقشنا نفس الموضوع من جديد في مجلس الوزراء ثم ناقشناه في وزارة الري مما يدل على أن كل جهة تعمل منفردة ولا يوجد تنسيق للمواقف .*
*ومن هنا أطالب بأن تكون هناك لجنة واحدة تشكل لهذا الغرض تضم خبراء في الري والسدود والموارد المائية* *والزراعة* *والقانون الدولي والدبلوماسيين وممثلي الأمن القومي ( مخابرات – رجال القوات المسلحة ) .*
*وأطالب بالتحرك السريع في كل المحافل الدولية لشرح موقفنا والضرار التي ستقع علينا في حال إتمام بناء السد* *على النيل الأزرق* *بنفس المواصفات التي تضعها إثيوبيا وإننا لسنا ضد التنمية لدول حوض النيل وأن يتزامن مع ذلك استعداد فعلى عسكري للتدخل إذا فشلت كل الجهود الممكنة خاصة ونحن نرى تعنت الجانب الإثيوبي ومماطلته فتى كل مراحل المفاوضات التي تمت حتى الأن .*
*يا سادة نحن نتكلم ونتفاوض  ونصرح بينما هم يبنون ويكسبون الوقت فقد تعلموا من اليهود مع العلم بأن كل يوم تأخير في التحرك  يجعل التفاوض أصعب بكثير**.*


*ما يؤثر علينا بالفعل هو المشاءات التى تقام على النيل الأزرق لأن أكثر من 85% من المياه التي تستخدمها 71* *مليار متر مكعب من المياه حصة مصر والسودان تأتى من خلاله وإثيوبيا فى حال إتمام بناء السد ستحجز  هذه* *النسبة لمدة عامين وهنا  سنشعر بالكارثة الحقيقية .*
*وإذا كان الجانب الأثيوبي يقول أنه يريد توليد الكهرباء من السد فلماذا لا ينفذ ما جاء بتقارير الخبراء التى  تفيد بأن ارتفاع السد وكمية المياه المخزنة فيه مبالغ فيها ؟ومن المتعارف عليه في السدود المبنية لتوليد الكهرباء أنها تكون من 8 إلي 12 مليار ولكن* *إثيوبيا تخالف العالم كله وتنشأ سد النهضة نحو 74 مليار !!!**.*


*نعود للازمة الحقيقية التي نواجهها وسنشعر بوطأتها في القريب العاجل عندما تشح المياه الواردة للنيل السعيد خاصة بعد اكتمال سد النهضة الإثيوبي وقد قال الأستاذ الدكتور نادر نور الدين أستاذ الموارد المائية والأراضي كلية* *الزراعة جامعة القاهرة أنها أهم المشكلات* *التي تواجهه مصر في هذه الفترة الحرجة وخطورة إنشاء مثل هذه السدود علي* *منابع النيل الأزرق تنذر بإبادة جماعية للشعب المصري* 
*أرى اننا نتحرك حالياً ولكننا نتحرك بدون دراسة فقد استمعت لأحد السادة الخبراء عندما قال دعينا في رئاسة الجمهورية لمناقشة الموضوع ثم بعدها ناقشنا نفس الموضوع من جديد في مجلس الوزراء ثم ناقشناه في وزارة الري مما يدل على أن كل جهة تعمل منفردة ولا يوجد تنسيق للمواقف .*
*ومن هنا أطالب بأن تكون هناك لجنة واحدة تشكل لهذا الغرض تضم خبراء في الري والسدود والموارد المائية* *والزراعة* *والقانون الدولي والدبلوماسيين وممثلي الأمن القومي ( مخابرات – رجال القوات المسلحة ) .*
*وأطالب بالتحرك السريع في كل المحافل الدولية لشرح موقفنا والضرار التي ستقع علينا في حال إتمام بناء السد* *على النيل الأزرق* *بنفس المواصفات التي تضعها إثيوبيا وإننا لسنا ضد التنمية لدول حوض النيل وأن يتزامن مع ذلك استعداد فعلى عسكري للتدخل إذا فشلت كل الجهود الممكنة خاصة ونحن نرى تعنت الجانب الإثيوبي ومماطلته فتى كل مراحل المفاوضات التي تمت حتى الأن .*
*يا سادة نحن نتكلم ونتفاوض  ونصرح بينما هم يبنون ويكسبون الوقت فقد تعلموا من اليهود مع العلم بأن كل يوم تأخير في التحرك  يجعل التفاوض أصعب بكثير**.*


*ما يؤثر علينا بالفعل هو المشاءات التى تقام على النيل الأزرق لأن أكثر من 85% من المياه التي تستخدمها 71* *مليار متر مكعب من المياه حصة مصر والسودان تأتى من خلاله وإثيوبيا فى حال إتمام بناء السد ستحجز  هذه* *النسبة لمدة عامين وهنا  سنشعر بالكارثة الحقيقية .*
*وإذا كان الجانب الأثيوبي يقول أنه يريد توليد الكهرباء من السد فلماذا لا ينفذ ما جاء بتقارير الخبراء التى  تفيد بأن ارتفاع السد وكمية المياه المخزنة فيه مبالغ فيها ؟ومن المتعارف عليه في السدود المبنية لتوليد الكهرباء أنها تكون من 8 إلي 12 مليار ولكن* *إثيوبيا تخالف العالم كله وتنشأ سد النهضة نحو 74 مليار !!!**.*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*هنا أعود وأذكر بالمؤامرة الصهيونية الفعلية على مصر*
*يوجد كتاب* *أسمه* *(تطور الإستراتيجية الإسرائيلية في القرن الإفريقي) صادر من مركز الراصد للدراسات بالخرطوم عام 2003م* 
*ذكر به تركيز رؤساء إسرائيل للارتباط بأفريقيا خاصة دول منابع النيل والدول المطلة على البحر الأحمر ، ففي عام 1949م تم الاستيلاء على مرفأ أم الرشاش المصري على* *البحر الأحمر 0( ميناء إيلات الحالي ) لتسهيل  تطوير علاقات لإسرائيل مع دول* *أفريقيا، خاصة دول نهر حوض النيل لرغبتها في الحصول على مياه هذا النهر،* *ومحاصرة الأمن القومي العربي في امتداده السوداني وذكر ضابط المخابرات الإسرائيلي المتقاعد موش خفرجي في كتابه* *الصادر عن مركز دربان لأبحاث الشرق الأوسط وافريقيا بجامعة تل أبيب عام** 2003**م تحت عنوان (إسرائيل وتحرير جنوب السودان نقطة البداية ومرحلة* *الانطلاق) وحرصت إسرائيل على تمتين علاقاتها مع دول القرن الإفريقي وكثرت زيارات أجهزة المخابرات الإسرائيلي* *إلى أثيوبيا واريتريا، لإقامة دورات تدريبية لأجهزتها الأمنية والعسكرية،* *ابتداءً من تسعينات القرن الماضي*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*حالياً وفى شهر سبتمبر 2014ت**ستضيف أثيوبيا الجولة الخامسة من مفاوضات الدول الثلاث** ''**مصر وأثيوبيا والسودان''، حول سد النهضة، في مرحلة وصفها وزير الري* *والموارد المائية المصري، حسام مغازي، بإعادة الثقة وخطوة في المسار* *الصحيح، بينما أكد وزير المياه الأثيوبي، ألمايو تجنو، أن بلاده لا تنوي* *إلحاق الضرر بمصر**.*
*كلام جميل بس لا يتعدى الكلام ونحن أسياد الكلام لا العمل وهم يرفعون البناء ونحن نشاهد وبرضه نتكلم* 
*ومن المقرر أن يتبادل أعضاء اللجنة ا في الدول الثلاث الدراسات* *حول السد، ويغذوا المكتب الاستشاري بالمعلومات التي يحدد على أساسها* *المواصفات الفنية للسد من حيث عدد سنوات ملئ الخزان ومتي يبدأ حجز المياه،* *على أن تستعين ''مصر وأثيوبيا والسودان'' بخبير دولي حال الاختلاف ويكون* *رأيه ملزم للجميع**.*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*والآن السؤال الهام :*
*هل سندخل فى حرب مع* *إثيوبيا بسبب سد النهضة؟*
*قال وزير الري المصري أن لغة التهديد تأتى* *بنتائج سلبية ويجب الاعتماد على التحرك السياسي .*
*أنما عن رأى أنا الفقير لله فإن أثيوبيا تبنى السد تطبيقاً لأجندة مشتركة أثيوبية صهيونية للتحكم في مصر ومواطنيها عن طريق السيطرة على مياه النهر لذا أرى أن الحل العسكري قد يكون هو القادم لا محالة .*
* وفى دراسة بريطانية: مصر تستعد لمحاربة إثيوبيا بناءً على* *دراسة أعدها مركز الدراسات الأمنية البريطاني "ميدل ايست نيوز لاين" وجاء به أن* *قيادات الجيش المصرى حثت الرئيس السابق الدكتور / محمد مرسى على توجيه ضربة جوية ضد سد النهضة* *الذي تبنيه إثيوبيا، والذي سيقلل حصة مصر من المياه فى حال فشل المفاوضات،* *خاصة فى ظل التواجد الإسرائيلي داخل الأراضي الأثيوبية والذي يهدد الأمن* *المائي المصري .*
*وأكدت المصادر الاستخباراتية فى الدراسة، التي نشرتها صحيفة ديلى إثيوبيا* *الرسمية، أن الجيش المصري يستعد لخوض حرب ضد إثيوبيا للحفاظ على حصة مصر من* *مياه النيل، وأن القيادة العسكرية فى مصر تشعر بأزمة قادمة مع إثيوبيا* *يمكنها تهديد إمدادات المياه لمصر والسودان، خاصة أن تأمين حصة مصر من مياه* *النيل تعد من أهم وأكبر المشاكل الأمنية لمصر حالياً**.*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

للرفع

----------

